# Useless Thread MDCCXLVII



## John Price




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

You're pathetic.


----------



## PanthersPens62

IX was dropping knowledge like crazy last night!


----------



## John Price

@Darren Peng


----------



## Siamese Dream

HFBCommenter said:


> @Darren Peng


----------



## Steazy Doo

hello, id like to be part of the lounge culture


----------



## Steazy Doo

wait nevermind, i have a life


----------



## Deficient Mode

PanthersPens62 said:


> IX was dropping knowledge like crazy last night!




That's why you have to read everything he posts.

Everything he posts is important and informative.

IF you're going to be that negative and ignore it you're mijssing out on knowledge.


----------



## LarryFisherman

Steazy Doo said:


> wait nevermind, i have a life




add more smilies bro


----------



## Legionnaire

Steazy Doo said:


> wait nevermind, i have a life




I'm certain that "life" does not include having a wife and kids nor a girlfriend. Otherwise, you'd get that you have to share the remote sometimes and Netflix and chill and have to watch absolute garbage because it's her turn for her shows.


----------



## Legionnaire

I think I'm going to get a haircut finally after close to two years. Wrong time, I know, with winter coming, but I'm just tired of dealing with it. Girlfriend has been dying to work her magic so...

I love nurses, doctors and hairstylists because they care. Know what I mean gents?


----------



## Ceremony

No.


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN @FinHockey wants to play Rocket League with you


----------



## Siamese Dream

Deficient Mode said:


> That's why you have to read everything he posts.
> 
> Everything he posts is important and informative.
> 
> IF you're going to be that negative and ignore it you're mijssing out on knowledge.




He drops knowledge proper good


----------



## Siamese Dream

Complete with Klopp avatar


----------



## Siamese Dream

Darren Peng said:


> Complete with Klopp avatar




More than 100,000 posts ago, crikey


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> No.




Hmm.


----------



## Ceremony

Hey look, an avatar where you can see what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony big fan of the Force India pit crew girl with the pink hair


----------



## John Price

RIP @Chippah


----------



## Jan Rutta

henlo u stinky eggs


----------



## John Price

JBoss


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Hammettf2b 

Canelo Alvarez Hit Vegas Nightclub After GGG Victory


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony big fan of the Force India pit crew girl with the pink hair



I noticed her getting screen time on more than one occasion

Funny, that.


----------



## Ceremony

Speaking of which, you've probably said before but I've had a head knock today; Claire Williams - yes or no?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Speaking of which, you've probably said before but I've had a head knock today; Claire Williams - yes or no?




I did mention I find her attractive in a somewhat weird way before she got a shit haircut, yes. I remember my old hockey coach once tweeting that she was fit as well, but he's quite a bit older


----------



## irunthepeg

IM DELETING YOU, JOSH GORDON!️
██]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 10% complete.....
████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 35% complete....
███████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 60% complete....
███████████] 99% complete.....
ERROR!
True ✔️Josh Gordons️are irreplaceable
I could never delete you Josh Gordon!
Send this to ten other ️Gordon owners️ who will never trade Gordon for Le'Veon Bell
Or be cursed to a life of Michael Floyd as your WR1
If you get 0 Back: no playoffs for you!!!
3 back: Your starting QB won't be Brock Osweiler!!
5 back: Roger Goodell will free ️Josh Gordon ️
420 back: Your JOSH GARDEN will be in full bloom!!


----------



## Fixed to Ruin




----------



## Legionnaire

irunthepeg said:


> IM DELETING YOU, JOSH GORDON!️
> ██]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 10% complete.....
> ████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 35% complete....
> ███████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 60% complete....
> ███████████] 99% complete.....
> ERROR!
> True ✔️Josh Gordons️are irreplaceable
> I could never delete you Josh Gordon!
> Send this to ten other ️Gordon owners️ who will never trade Gordon for Le'Veon Bell
> Or be cursed to a life of Michael Floyd as your WR1
> If you get 0 Back: no playoffs for you!!!
> 3 back: Your starting QB won't be Brock Osweiler!!
> 5 back: Roger Goodell will free ️Josh Gordon ️
> 420 back: Your JOSH GARDEN will be in full bloom!!




LMAO. Josh Gordon owner here. LMAO.


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> IM DELETING YOU, JOSH GORDON!️
> ██]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 10% complete.....
> ████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 35% complete....
> ███████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 60% complete....
> ███████████] 99% complete.....
> ERROR!
> True ✔️Josh Gordons️are irreplaceable
> I could never delete you Josh Gordon!
> Send this to ten other ️Gordon owners️ who will never trade Gordon for Le'Veon Bell
> Or be cursed to a life of Michael Floyd as your WR1
> If you get 0 Back: no playoffs for you!!!
> 3 back: Your starting QB won't be Brock Osweiler!!
> 5 back: Roger Goodell will free ️Josh Gordon ️
> 420 back: Your JOSH GARDEN will be in full bloom!!



ye


----------



## John Price

Whoops
⊂ヽ
　 ＼＼ my egg
　　 ＼( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
　　　 >　⌒ヽ
　　　/ 　 へ＼
　　 /　　/　＼＼fell out
　　 ﾚ　ノ　　 ヽつ
　　/　/:sweat_drops:
　 /　/| :egg:
　(　(ヽ.
　|　|、＼
　| 丿 ＼ ⌒)
　| |　　) /
ノ )　　Lﾉ
(_／


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I did mention I find her attractive in a somewhat weird way before she got a **** haircut, yes. I remember my old hockey coach once tweeting that she was fit as well, but he's quite a bit older



I got to see some EIHL action last night. Milton Keynes use an amazing font for the numbers on their jerseys.


----------



## izzy

modd are asleep everyone post girl advice threads


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I got to see some EIHL action last night. Milton Keynes use an amazing font for the numbers on their jerseys.




They got utterly smacked about by Cardiff didn't they? Good game to have on the telly to kick off the season


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> They got utterly smacked about by Cardiff didn't they? Good game to have on the telly to kick off the season



6-1 at the end of the first period by the time I had to go to bed.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony how much do you not want to watch that new show on Channel 4 "The circle"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony how much do you not want to watch that new show on Channel 4 "The circle"



The more I learn about it the more boring it seems

Sort of speaking of which, do you ever watch Naked Attraction on 4?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> The more I learn about it the more boring it seems
> 
> Sort of speaking of which, do you ever watch Naked Attraction on 4?




I do not, why?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I do not, why?



Because it's spectacular entertainment


----------



## John Price

izzy said:


> modd are asleep everyone post girl advice threads


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony had a new woman start in the office today and her laugh already annoys me


----------



## John Price

@Hammettf2b

https://hfboards.mandatory.com/posts/148993349/

"The game is like being married to a Latino woman. Insane amount of frustration times, but you just keep coming back and loving it. 
Last edited: Aug 22, 2018"


----------



## John Price

Barbara Bingham: Well, I guess that's everything. Jeremy, is there anything you'd like to ask?
Jeremy Usborne: Yes, Barbara. Yes, there is. Barbara, how much washing-up do you think you could do without any washing-up liquid?
Mark Corrigan: No, Jeremy.
Barbara Bingham: Where's this...
Jeremy Usborne: It's a unique business opportunity.



Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony had a new woman start in the office today and her laugh already annoys me


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony had a new woman start in the office today and her laugh already annoys me



I give it three weeks before you're trying to get fired in


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I give it three weeks before you're trying to get fired in




Why do you say that? Because I used to often mention how infuriating the posh Half of Ireland girl was while also really fancying her at the same time? 

But this one is a definite no from me


----------



## LarryFisherman

@HFBCommenter , why did you drop the ix moniker? I don't think i ember heard the story. I was on "vacation" from '09-'13 ya feel me?


----------



## irunthepeg

ixcuincle


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> ixcuincle



@Chippah 

Restaurant's Humane Way To Kill Lobsters Is To Get Them High On Marijuana


----------



## Bones Malone

HFBCommenter said:


> @Chippah
> 
> Restaurant's Humane Way To Kill Lobsters Is To Get Them High On Marijuana




FAWK YEA!!!


----------



## John Price

Rog sits down with Cardiff City manager Neil Warnock to talk about his 50 years in English football, record eight promotions as a manager, and why his most recent ascendance to the Premier League Promised Land with Cardiff City was so special.
Duration:00:26:35


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng dem comments: Tusk: May's Brexit plan won't work


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng dem comments: Tusk: May's Brexit plan won't work




Nashnul sovrunty


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony




That seems about right


----------



## John Price

@Chippah @Lunazaia Nox Fleuret @Hammettf2b rofl


----------



## John Price

mike asian bachelorette  Challenge 1: who can endure mike's constant hf posting 

Challenge 2: play ps4 /pc game with mike yelling


----------



## Bones Malone

HFBCommenter said:


> mike asian bachelorette  Challenge 1: who can endure mike's constant hf posting
> 
> Challenge 2: play ps4 /pc game with mike yelling




RIP LNGE discord server, Chips and Pepis forever


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> RIP LNGE discord server, Chips and Pepis forever



rip your pc gaming experience

rip your eardrums after running that hole cutting machine


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

@HFBCommenter is a pathetic pisshot


----------



## John Price

Lunazaia Nox Fleuret said:


> @HFBCommenter is a pathetic pisshot



You live 10 minutes from Videotron Centre. Are you going.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

HFBCommenter said:


> You live 10 minutes from Videotron Centre. Are you going.



No


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

HFBCommenter said:


> *YOU LIVE 10 MINUTES AWAY DUNCE*
> 
> You can literally take autobus there
> 
> IT'S RIGHT NEXT TO YOU



No


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

How big of an idiot do you have to be to think 50=10


----------



## John Price

ste-foy is literally next to ste-sacarament and la cite limolou


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Bones Malone

HFBCommenter said:


> rip your pc gaming experience




Ehat?


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony lots of gammon in the Question Time audience tonight


----------



## Legionnaire

Lots of crazy shit. I wake up most days and ask myself if that really happened.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> mike asian bachelorette  Challenge 1: who can endure mike's constant hf posting
> 
> Challenge 2: play ps4 /pc game with mike yelling




Wouldn’t this be The Bachelor, not The Bachelorette?


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

HFBCommenter said:


> Call Uber, say "Take me to Videotron centre", sit in traffic for 20 minutes, watch Habs hockey. Not hard.



TIL 10=20 too

No wonder everyone thinks you're the smartest Asian on Hfboards


----------



## John Price

Lunazaia Nox Fleuret said:


> TIL 10=20 too
> 
> No wonder everyone thinks you're the smartest Asian on Hfboards




You still have not explained why you are not there despite it being so close to you.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Wouldn’t this be The Bachelor, not The Bachelorette?


----------



## John Price

If only @Cheese Wagstaff had educators like that at St. Joe's.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

HFBCommenter said:


> You still have not explained why you are not there despite it being so close to you.




You're dumb.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> If only @Cheese Wagstaff had educators like that at St. Joe's.




Sorry the elementary school I went to was called Saint Thomas’s.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Sorry the elementary school I went to was called Saint Thomas’s.




Bruce Springsteen grew up in a Catholic school in New Jersey. He used to be shoved under desks and beat up by Catholic nuns. Does this resemble your experience in a Catholic school?


----------



## John Price

Bored

@Chippah


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Good pupper


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> Bruce Springsteen grew up in a Catholic school in New Jersey. He used to be shoved under desks and beat up by Catholic nuns. Does this resemble your experience in a Catholic school?




No, I think that shit happened when my parents were in Catholic school though.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I went to Edward J. Tilghman Middle.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony at work today I had to listen to my 60 year old boss, the other women and the gay guy talking about different words for man and lady parts, some of Jay from The Inbetweeners' favourites were brought up like gash, snatch and clunge, with my 60 year old boss specifically stating she likes the word "clunge"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony at work today I had to listen to my 60 year old boss, the other women and the gay guy talking about different words for man and lady parts, some of Jay from The Inbetweeners' favourites were brought up like gash, snatch and clunge, with my 60 year old boss specifically stating she likes the word "clunge"



I'll swap you job and we'll see if you still have stuff to complain about.


----------



## Ceremony

I've also heard worse conversations from people about sexual experienced tbh

Fortunately I always have too much stuff to do so I don't have to pretend to care


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I'll swap you job and we'll see if you still have stuff to complain about.




I did get a pay rise recently actually


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I did get a pay rise recently actually



Today I did the equivalent of four peoples' work

Why am I not being paid £24 an hour


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> I did get a pay rise recently actually


----------



## Michigan

Oops! Student is left MORTIFIED after accidentally turning in a college paper addressed to 'Professor whats his nuts' instead of the teacher's real name


----------



## John Price




----------



## PanthersPens62

DILLY DILLY!


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff 

Mendes has been open about his struggles with anxiety disorder, which he disclosed publicly through "In My Blood", a track from his third studio album. He declared that he had been undergoing therapy in order to help him deal with the mental health condition, stating:
I spoke to a therapist a couple of times [...] Therapy is what works for you. Therapy is listening to music and running on the treadmill, therapy is going to dinner with your friends—it's something that distracts you, that helps you heal and so it just depends on what you think therapy is. I made a conscious effort to be more connected to the people in my life. I found I was closing myself off from everybody, thinking that would help me battle it then realising the only way I was going to battle it was completely opening up and letting people in.[71]

*Do you still seek Therapy!?*​


----------



## Club

#FreeLilMayo


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng starting Fresh Meat as we speak


----------



## H3ckt1k

what does dilly dilly mean


----------



## Ceremony

H3ckt1k said:


> what does dilly dilly mean



It means the Nathan MacKinnon show is about to happen.


----------



## Ceremony

I forgot how adorable Josie is


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I forgot how adorable Josie is




I've just got in, I'll start episode 1 now to catch up with you


----------



## Siamese Dream

Early seasons Oregon was so fit before she got shit haircuts


----------



## Siamese Dream

"That is a sweet crouching spot"

Speccy Gandalf


----------



## Siamese Dream

It's not a trap Howard, it's just how the p***y man rolls


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Early seasons Oregon was so fit before she got **** haircuts



If this show was made now she'd have much more vivid pastel hair colours and oof


----------



## Siamese Dream

Can it Karl Marx, we made a deal, if you don't like it you can f*** off to China


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> Can it Karl Marx, we made a deal, if you don't like it you can **** off to China




I need to watch the last season of Peep Show.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony




google "pie and bovril horrific club photos"


----------



## Ceremony

Is DanDanGeologyMa still on twitter?


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Change the thread title to “it ain’t in me no mo”.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony "Yeah, Russel Brand is upstairs, probably cleaning some female ejaculate out of his pubey wubes"


----------



## Cody Webster

@Cheese Wagstaff 

There has been a late buyout right before the season begins....huge free agent has hit the market


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff
> 
> There has been a late buyout right before the season begins....huge free agent has hit the market



thoughts on new Mascot


----------



## John Price

@Darren Peng ella Henderson goat


----------



## John Price




----------



## Cody Webster

HFBCommenter said:


> thoughts on new Mascot



Embarrassing, like your time on HF


----------



## John Price

Cody Webster said:


> Embarrassing, like your time on HF





I got an Old Church Choir singing in my soul
I got a sweet salvation and it's beautiful
I've got a heart overflowing 'cause I've been restored
There ain't nothing gonna steal my joy
No, there ain't nothing gonna steal my joy


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Finnish your Czech


Heróis do mar, nobre povo,
Nação valente, imortal,
Levantai hoje de novo
O esplendor de Portugal!
Entre as brumas da memória,
Ó Pátria, sente-se a voz
Dos teus egrégios avós,
Que há-de guiar-te à vitória!

Às armas, às armas!
Sobre a terra, sobre o mar,
Às armas, às armas!
Pela Pátria lutar!
Contra os canhões, marchar, marchar!


----------



## Finnish your Czech

HFBCommenter said:


> @Finnish your Czech
> 
> 
> Heróis do mar, nobre povo,
> Nação valente, imortal,
> Levantai hoje de novo
> O esplendor de Portugal!
> Entre as brumas da memória,
> Ó Pátria, sente-se a voz
> Dos teus egrégios avós,
> Que há-de guiar-te à vitória!
> 
> Às armas, às armas!
> Sobre a terra, sobre o mar,
> Às armas, às armas!
> Pela Pátria lutar!
> Contra os canhões, marchar, marchar!




Bruno Alves


----------



## John Price

*Às armas, às armas!
Sobre a terra, sobre o mar,
Às armas, às armas!
Pela Pátria lutar!
Contra os canhões, marchar, marchar!*


----------



## Finnish your Czech

HFBCommenter said:


> *Às armas, às armas!
> Sobre a terra, sobre o mar,
> Às armas, às armas!
> Pela Pátria lutar!
> Contra os canhões, marchar, marchar!*



Ronaldooooooooo


----------



## Finnish your Czech




----------



## Finnish your Czech




----------



## John Price

Finnish your Czech said:


>




@Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## Finnish your Czech




----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff @Lundqvist=Vezina


----------



## John Price

When @SoupyFIN wakes up in Suomi and sees all the Portugese references


----------



## John Price

Duclair scored 23 seconds in


----------



## Deficient Mode

eww Cristiano


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Deficient Mode said:


> eww Cristiano



Sorry if our male-dominated heteronormative society can't handle pictures of shirtless men like this.


----------



## John Price

Moderatin' is dangerous business @SoupyFIN @Chippah @Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## darko

Last time Redskins won Superbowl:


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony "Yeah, Russel Brand is upstairs, probably cleaning some female ejaculate out of his pubey wubes"



The hot bit is sick

The cold bit is still good munge


----------



## Ceremony

Also I cheated yesterday and watched two

I like how when Oregon goes to Shales' office you can see a Penguin Modern Classics book with his picture photoshopped on the back


----------



## Ceremony

"How am I supposed to read it if they can't be bothered to make it?"


----------



## Club

@HFBCommenter


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

MFW someone asks me to sub in net for their open skate, I recluctsntly agree, then he says “cool, just bring $20 to play.”


----------



## Ceremony

You should've brought Dave! He's a miner or something, isn't he?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> MFW someone asks me to sub in net for their open skate, I recluctsntly agree, then he says “cool, just bring $20 to play.”




tough times when you can't scrounge up 20 dollars


----------



## Ceremony

Double dip!


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony @Shrimper are you watching the EIHL action on Freesports this evening?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony @Shrimper are you watching the EIHL action on Freesports this evening?



GT Sport championships night, so unless it's on at some point after 10PM I won't be


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> tough times when you can't scrounge up 20 dollars




I can find $20, I am just a little annoyed someone asked me for a favor then when I told them I’d do the favor, he asked me to also give him $20 for the privilege of doing that favor for him.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Double dip!




Brett Kavanugh’s opening statement tomorrow, AMIRITE?


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I can find $20, I am just a little annoyed someone asked me for a favor then when I told them I’d do the favor, he asked me to also give him $20 for the privilege of doing that favor for him.



Did you?


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Brett Kavanugh’s opening statement tomorrow, AMIRITE?



That gif's from a British sitcom you might not understand the humour


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Did you?




I will probably play tonight and bring the $20, but only because I bought a new accessory this week I’ve been itching to use since it arrived.


----------



## Hammettf2b

after Taco Bell


----------



## Hammettf2b

after @HFBCommenter eats mall food


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> after @HFBCommenter eats mall food




are you the one who keeps f***ing tagging me in discord

stop


----------



## Hammettf2b

HFBCommenter said:


> are you the one who keeps ****ing tagging me in discord
> 
> stop



wasn't me


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> That gif's from a British sitcom you might not understand the humour


----------



## Cody Webster

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> MFW someone asks me to sub in net for their open skate, I recluctsntly agree, then he says “cool, just bring $20 to play.”



I @d you the other day. f***in read it


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cody Webster said:


> I @d you the other day. ****in read it




I didn’t understand what it meant. Did Leclair quit your team? I thought that was just a summer league anyway?


----------



## TJ Hooker

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I didn’t understand what it meant. Did Leclair quit your team? I thought that was just a summer league anyway?



Well, hello there.


----------



## John Price

Tom Hansen said:


> Well, hello there.




Good morning.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Tom Hansen said:


> Well, hello there.




Hello, how are you? I think I remember you posting here when I first registered, at the end of last year.


----------



## Cody Webster

Tom Hansen said:


> Well, hello there.



Shut up


----------



## Cody Webster

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I didn’t understand what it meant. Did Leclair quit your team? I thought that was just a summer league anyway?



Lol nah. I only played one game with that team anyway
Nothing to actually do with hockey


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cody Webster said:


> Lol nah. I only played one game with that team anyway
> Nothing to actually do with hockey




Oh, is _She _on the market again?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

@HFBCommenter You watching this Kavanaugh hearing? Sounds like American men have a discipline problem. That’s probably why we beat them in U20 hockey almost half the time.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> @HFBCommenter You watching this Kavanaugh hearing? Sounds like American men have a discipline problem. That’s probably why we beat them in U20 hockey almost half the time.



good reference however I'm not home


----------



## LarryFisherman

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> @HFBCommenter You watching this Kavanaugh hearing? Sounds like American men have a discipline problem. That’s probably why we beat them in U20 hockey almost half the time.




f***, I've been trying, but stuck in this shit instead.


----------



## Cody Webster

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Oh, is _She _on the market again?



Te he he


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> good reference however I'm not home




At your girlfriend’s?


----------



## Ceremony

Class C in the morning, Class B in the afternoon, Class A at night, everyone knows that, that's why they give 'em letters.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Cheese Wagstaff said:


>




He's through the wardrobe


----------



## Siamese Dream

There's such a fine line between maniac and genius isn't there?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> good reference however I'm not home




Any thoughts on Bryce Harper seemingly saying goodbye to Nationals fans on instagram today?

Personally I wouldn’t be too upset with him leaving, just think of all the big postseason series victories he lead you to.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Any thoughts on Bryce Harper seemingly saying goodbye to Nationals fans on instagram today?
> 
> Personally I wouldn’t be too upset with him leaving, just think of all the big postseason series victories he lead you to.



commentators be like

“DAMN YOU JUST GOT BODIED LMAO ‘F’ TO PAY RESPECTS CAN I GET SOME RIP’S IN THE CHAT”


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony "I read this book. I really loved it. It was f***ing brilliant."


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony "I read this book. I really loved it. It was ****ing brilliant."



Valid strategy upon writing an English essay imo

"You will get more from reading this book than reading me writing about it, just f***ing read it and you'll know."

PS. Question Time. f*** me.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Valid strategy upon writing an English essay imo
> 
> "You will get more from reading this book than reading me writing about it, just ****ing read it and you'll know."
> 
> PS. Question Time. **** me.




I was about to say, you know it's been a good Question Time when the Moggster has been out-derped by Rod Liddle and Ian Lavery


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cody Webster said:


> Te he he




Why are you still keeping tabs on her?


----------



## Cody Webster

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Why are you still keeping tabs on her?



Had to collect on my bet


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I was about to say, you know it's been a good Question Time when the Moggster has been out-derped by Rod Liddle and Ian Lavery



I see the Libber woman named after an Inbetweeners joke has some good historical relevance



A N N O U N C E I N D E P E N D E N C E


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I see the Libber woman named after an Inbetweeners joke has some good historical relevance
> 
> 
> 
> A N N O U N C E I N D E P E N D E N C E





I didn't know she was a Lib Dem, Dimbleby just announced her as being from a "centrist" think-tank


----------



## Ceremony

S1E7 today

This is the one with Vod's English presentation and Davros! Hillo!


----------



## Ceremony

I got to the bit where the boy with a nose like a cucumber realises he can read people's minds and I thought "nah I'm not 'avin this"

This presentation is f***ing masterful. When I did Midnight's Children in 3rd year I posted this in the facebook group the night before our exam that semester if anyone needed any hints


----------



## Ceremony

J Penis! Wazagwan!


----------



## Ceremony

Davros on Brian in the pub

ahahahhahahahah


----------



## Ceremony

This entire episode is genius.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Davros on Brian in the pub
> 
> ahahahhahahahah




The virgin surgeon


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm on episode 6 right now


----------



## Ceremony

Howard's exam


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> The virgin surgeon



She's got the cure for the male virginity and she ain't afraid to use it

BRIAN, ABORT.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Jonathan, had a hearters, okay now. Slanty face


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh f*** off Kingsley you... Dick lord!
Not the most devastating insult


----------



## Siamese Dream

Is that a young Rob Beckett sitting with Geology girl


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Is that a young Rob Beckett sitting with Geology girl



Yes it was

Susan Calman is a therapist in the next one 

It's a nice trip down memory lane


----------



## Ceremony

Is it because fit girls do drama?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Come on Vod, back to Hartnell; big fry up, couple of episodes of Rastamouse and you'll be right as rain!


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Come on Vod, back to Hartnell; big fry up, couple of episodes of Rastamouse and you'll be right as rain!



Uh I was thinking about doing thing about student life... a day in the life of a student.


----------



## Siamese Dream

She's a rough eater, and she has archaeologist hair 

If me and you were a couple in a soap opera I'd be like "I'm leaving you Brian"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Awesome trees!


----------



## Ceremony

I've cooked a whole turbot!


----------



## KlefDown

who knew this still existed


----------



## Siamese Dream

Vod listening to "you think I ain't worth a dollar but I feel like a millionaire"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Nobody touch the big beer in the fridge, it is Dave's!


----------



## Siamese Dream

I was just walking past, and maybe some gravel kicked up off my shoe and hit your window or something


----------



## Siamese Dream

What is your beef with Davros?


----------



## Siamese Dream

My tutorials are not boring!
That's not what they're saying on the forums...
Look, I know there's some troll on student web who's got a beef with the way I teach hydrology and I've spoken to the moderator and that shit should be taken down!


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm excellent thanks for asking, how's your pint it looks disgusting

I'll remember this you f***ing traitor!


----------



## Siamese Dream

She's lying Dave, she's trying to shift the blame! She's a big blame-shifter, isn't she JP?
Why is JP in there?
Davros! Hillo!


----------



## Siamese Dream

I never noticed the dwarf sitting the geology exam before

I also like how in Howard's letter it says "first degree murder" when that's not even a thing in this country


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> My tutorials are not boring!
> That's not what they're saying on the forums...
> Look, I know there's some troll on student web who's got a beef with the way I teach hydrology and I've spoken to the moderator and that **** should be taken down!





GBNF


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony the JP and Dan having a Tandoori chicken just reminds me of this scene from The Thick of It


----------



## Ceremony

It's spare meat. From the loose meat. It's okay, it's from animals.


----------



## Ceremony

I'm your tutor, Bantonio Banteras


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> It's spare meat. From the loose meat. It's okay, it's from animals.




Is that an arm? 
Would you like some oil on it Kingsley? Seeing as you love oil so much, because you love covering animals in oil?
Ok that's actually a real waste of money because it's extra virgin.
You're extra virgin you virgin-until-really-recently... Dickhead!


----------



## Legionnaire

Oops. My egg fell out


----------



## Legionnaire

Wait have you guys ever seen the Inbetweeners? Lol


----------



## John Price

commentators be like

“DAMN YOU JUST GOT BODIED LMAO ‘F’ TO PAY RESPECTS CAN I GET SOME RIP’S IN THE CHAT”


----------



## Legionnaire

God damn Matt Ryan.


----------



## Legionnaire

I f***ing hate football in LA. 13 seconds left in the Falcolns Bengals game and they change it to San Diego's team. Grrrr.


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire said:


> Wait have you guys ever seen the Inbetweeners? Lol



No, what's that?


----------



## Ceremony

Ah, Vladimir in the driver's room after the race. Hopefully Trump turns up at the American GP.


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> No, what's that?




I don't know mate. Supposedly it's a show on TV? Weird right? I would have thought a novel. Ala James Joyce and the Dubliners


----------



## Legionnaire

Oops my egg fell in.


----------



## irunthepeg

Browns


----------



## irunthepeg

I said, I said "Who that? Who that? Who that? Who that?"
Lurking in the shadows
Tryna catch me liberating spirits from the gallows
They wanna blackball me, but I held my avocados
Then they melt down like the hash we mix in our tobacco
Circle tighter than the Castro, they feeding you Castrol
You'd think that it's gas, you turn the key, it's a fiasco
Could be stronger than vibranium, don't mean that I ain't fragile
Grapple with reality to break out of these shackles


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> I said, I said "Who that? Who that? Who that? Who that?"
> Lurking in the shadows
> Tryna catch me liberating spirits from the gallows
> They wanna blackball me, but I held my avocados
> Then they melt down like the hash we mix in our tobacco
> Circle tighter than the Castro, they feeding you Castrol
> You'd think that it's gas, you turn the key, it's a fiasco
> Could be stronger than vibranium, don't mean that I ain't fragile
> Grapple with reality to break out of these shackles



press f to pay respects re: my medical condition !


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire said:


> I don't know mate. Supposedly it's a show on TV? Weird right? I would have thought a novel. Ala James Joyce and the Dubliners



Quality smiley use


----------



## Ceremony

I don't know, I haven't seen it, I don't watch films about wizards and magical f***ing jewellery!


----------



## Ceremony

We can take the glasses back and return the clobber to River Island.

How do you know it's from River Island?

I just know.


----------



## Ceremony

People with my accent make foreigners _shit themselves_.


----------



## irunthepeg

HFBCommenter said:


> press f to pay respects re: my medical condition !




I'm about to say it...

I don't care that you broke your elbow


----------



## Legionnaire

irunthepeg said:


> I'm about to say it...
> 
> I don't care that you broke your elbow




I do! Who else can do what he does to me in the backseat while he's driving Uber?


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> I'm about to say it...
> 
> I don't care that you broke your elbow



Berkeley


----------



## Legionnaire

She said it like ztrip. Yikes


----------



## Dooney

Is not to be used by certain people. Thank you.


----------



## Legionnaire

My goaltending sucks but I did end up with McDavid so theres that


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> We can take the glasses back and return the clobber to River Island.
> 
> How do you know it's from River Island?
> 
> I just know.






Ceremony said:


> I don't know, I haven't seen it, I don't watch films about wizards and magical ****ing jewellery!




Everyone's got a vibe, Howard. Yours is the NHS specs, chronic masturbater, Lord of the Rings fan vibe.

But I don't even like Lord of the Rings!


----------



## Legionnaire

It really did kind of suck


----------



## Legionnaire

Don't underestimate anyone though.

Probably more like Harry Potter though.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony I always enjoy it when I'm listening to a ruggers podcast and they start talking about the women's league, they mention players with really posh girl names like "Poppy" "Bryony" and "Heather" and it makes me laugh to imagine these absolute hulking beasts of a woman with a name like that


----------



## John Price




----------



## Legionnaire

Hooking up with Grimace. 

I will murder you 8n your sleep lmao


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony I always enjoy it when I'm listening to a ruggers podcast and they start talking about the women's league, they mention players with really posh girl names like "Poppy" "Bryony" and "Heather" and it makes me laugh to imagine these absolute hulking beasts of a woman with a name like that



If I ever meet a woman called Poppy I'd never be able to take them seriously.


----------



## John Price

@Chippah @Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## Ceremony

I've added sixteen gig to the motherboard, and it runs on Ubuntu. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm on Episode 8, need to catch up


----------



## Ceremony

Hey I forgot Navid from Still Game was in an episode of this.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I'm on Episode 8, need to catch up



I cheated and watched two yesterday, on S2E5 right now


----------



## Siamese Dream

Well I made you a bacon sarnie
Yeah? Is it a bacon sarnie, or is it another one of your lies?


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm being a single lady, sorry if you can't handle it!


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> I'm being a single lady, sorry if you can't handle it!




"Why don't you just use the Satnav"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Milk's in the fruit bowl
Is this what you use as milk?
We've run out of actual milk so that's our auxiliary backup milk, I stole some from local cafes, it'll take about 8 for cereal


----------



## Siamese Dream

It's the Nadal backhand


----------



## John Price

Every time a George Foreman grill is mentioned I think of the Fresh Meat quote


----------



## John Price

"It's not rice!"


----------



## John Price

"Don't pump me!"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Cock cat


----------



## John Price




----------



## Legionnaire

If you can't hang gtfo. I would never be a mod but I will body you. Hopefully there. It ends. If you post child porn or porn in general tou are done with.


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Legionnaire

f***ing spanglish


----------



## Legionnaire

It's my birfday chooooooo choooooo lmao


----------



## Legionnaire

Who thought I'd get this old? My friends irl didn't. I go too hard. So I guess thank you for calming me down because this is calming. Love you bros!


----------



## Legionnaire

I can and do. I love some bad bitches though.


----------



## Ceremony

I never realised wnak of the century was a Fresh Meat reference!


----------



## irunthepeg

Say it with your chest, say it with your chest, pray to work again
Puttin' diamonds on my back, puttin' diamonds on my back, yeah
Say it with your chest, say it with your chest, pray to work again
Puttin' diamonds on my back, puttin' diamonds on my back, yeah


----------



## irunthepeg

Legionnaire said:


> I can and do. I love some bad *****es though.





yeahghhhhhhhhh  let's ride around town blasting this and NO FLEX ZONE for the haters


----------



## Legionnaire

irunthepeg said:


> yeahghhhhhhhhh  let's ride around town blasting this and NO FLEX ZONE for the haters




That is key. Anytime.


----------



## Legionnaire

Buckle up tight and hold on. It may get crazy. Who knows. I try to mitigate though. There are repercussions


----------



## HanSolo

Buckle up buckaroos


----------



## Ceremony

What's wrong with Blunters?


----------



## Ceremony

We all know Blur are shite, but the song whatshisname wrote for Kingsley is absolute genius. It's awful, but in the way unique to someone who's been playing a guitar for three months and had no guidance in the process at all.


----------



## irunthepeg

peng


----------



## Ceremony

Ah, for the time I was on board with Vod and "What is it with people and The Wire?"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> We all know Blur are ****e, but the song whatshisname wrote for Kingsley is absolute genius. It's awful, but in the way unique to someone who's been playing a guitar for three months and had no guidance in the process at all.




At the time didn't you give me shit for not knowing the name of the guy from Blur?


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Siamese Dream

You're not going to see anything out there except for maybe another bearded man with binoculars


----------



## Siamese Dream

Broken bones may break my bones, but they will never hurt me


----------



## Siamese Dream

That's the only way Robin Van Persie was going to get a facial


----------



## Legionnaire

It is a great show.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> At the time didn't you give me **** for not knowing the name of the guy from Blur?



I think I remember you not knowing something about the song or who wrote it


----------



## Ceremony

Anything else?
Yes! Here is the thousand pounds you gave me in the hope I would sleep with you again.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Did you guys get your personal text from President Trump?!?!?!?


----------



## Legionnaire

Yessssss. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I think I remember you not knowing something about the song or who wrote it




I didn't know the song, or that it was written by the front man from Blur who you name dropped and I didn't know who it was because I know one Blur song


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I didn't know the song, or that it was written by the front man from Blur who you name dropped and I didn't know who it was because I know one Blur song



Well you wouldn't know the song, it was written specifically for that episode


----------



## Siamese Dream

First episode of The Apprentice tonight, nice to see they've got all the usual caricatures

The loud Northern woman
The Irish woman
The sassy brown woman who compares herself to Beyonce
Some pretty blonde women
The overconfident black man
The funny Asian man
The posh Tory boy


----------



## Siamese Dream

I particularly enjoyed the loud Northern one trying to get the locals in Malta to understand her when saying the word "boat"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> First episode of The Apprentice tonight, nice to see they've got all the usual caricatures
> 
> The loud Northern woman
> The Irish woman
> The sassy brown woman who compares herself to Beyonce
> Some pretty blonde women
> The overconfident black man
> The funny Asian man
> The posh Tory boy



thread


----------



## LeafChief

Anyone been to Luxembourg in the last 6 months and have three birth marks on their right shoulder?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Rick definitely has a referee's face

I also enjoyed the FIFA screengrab one


----------



## Ceremony

LeafChief said:


> Anyone been to Luxembourg in the last 6 months and have three birth marks on their right shoulder?



No


----------



## H3ckt1k

If anybody is into metalcore music, ice nine kills album drops tomorrow. I listened to the leak, its one of the greatest things ive ever heard


----------



## Ceremony

She's a sarcastronaut? She rides an ironicycle?


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony the way Josie says "yeah, f***ing fab"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Also Ceres I started watching that "No offence" police comedy series on All 4 and they've got a real motley crew of comedy actors on that.

Jeff from Peep Show
The Welsh one from Utopia
Terri from The Thick of It
The dad from Friday Night Dinner
The nun from Derry Girls


----------



## Siamese Dream

Look at him, he thinks he's Ryan f***ing Reynolds

You can't have ?com, it's got to be .com


----------



## Ceremony

I looked through All4 and I'm pretty certain Utopia isn't on there. Shame.


----------



## Ceremony

Even Sabine! And she's like, forty, and a munter.


----------



## Siamese Dream

JP interrupting Sauron's game of pool is the most underrated scene in the whole series


----------



## Siamese Dream

I paid you to work, _Sauron, _not to go out on the mega lash!
I'm only having a half
I couldn't give a f*** mate! Go and work on the phone razor!


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> I paid you to work, _Sauron, _not to go out on the mega lash!
> I'm only having a half
> I couldn't give a **** mate! Go and work on the phone razor!




You guys are the worst kind of racists. Money racists!


----------



## Siamese Dream

This one about the snake is about sex
The one about the tree is about sex
The one about the man having sex with a woman is about sex


----------



## Siamese Dream

The same reason Ed Miliband got work done on his adenoids; because life is a struggle for people like me!


----------



## John Price

Mark Corrigan: No, of course. Anyway, no use regretting the past, I wish I'd done Ancient History, but...
Jeremy Usborne: I thought you did do Ancient History.
Mark Corrigan: I did Business Studies, Jeremy, for three years. And I talked to you about it daily.
Jeremy Usborne: Right.
[voiceover]
Jeremy Usborne: I could tell him that's all ancient history now. He probably wouldn't like that joke.
[to Mark]
Jeremy Usborne: Oh well, that's all ancient history now.
[Mark isn't amused]


----------



## Siamese Dream

Jumanjiiiiii!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh dear, we clearly don't do art history lessons at Police Academy do we? It's a David Hockney; I meant a couple of hundred thousand.


----------



## John Price

Let me guess, no-one saw how this happened. I suppose you tripped.

No, sir, what happened was 

Sorry, McKenzie, you're about to grass, are you? 

Sir? 

If there's one thing no-one likes, it's a grass. So I will ask you how this happened and you will reply, "I tripped."

But sir, if no-one reported crimes, the justice system would collapse - and - 

I'll ask you again. How did this happen? 

I tripped.

Clumsy.


----------



## Siamese Dream

To start acooosing your own housemates of rabbery


----------



## Ceremony

I won't be watching any tomorrow since I'll have an Avalanche game to watch when I get in from work, so you can catch up to the end of S2 with me.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Looking forward to Claude Littner saying some sensible stuff about Brexit on Question Time tonight

My favourite right wing serpent Isabel Oakeshott is on tonight as well


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> Looking forward to Claude Littner saying some sensible stuff about Brexit on Question Time tonight
> 
> My favourite right wing serpent Isabel Oakeshott is on tonight as well


----------



## John Price

I haven't read a single @ at me in Discord for like 6 days now  don't bother, people

@Lunazaia Nox Fleuret @Chippah


----------



## irunthepeg

@ mike you get a job you dingus?


----------



## John Price

jobs are for nerds

i do this programming in my free time


----------



## John Price

back to setting up python environment @Lunazaia Nox Fleuret


----------



## John Price

@Darren Peng 
Jeremy Usborne: Oh, this is all bollocks, Mark. You don't belong here with the pointy-heads. Tell them. Go on, tell them.
Mark Corrigan: Tell them what? That I'm a hard working mature student?
Jeremy Usborne: He's not a mature student, he's been a Loan Manager for the last five years, he lives with me and he eats ready-meals, and we play "Guess the Revels" and we watch Men in Black in front of our massive telly


----------



## John Price

Elitists like me don't need to work






@Chippah


----------



## irunthepeg

@ mike you get a job you dingus?


----------



## irunthepeg

HFBCommenter said:


> jobs are for nerds
> 
> i do this programming in my free time



so all the time then since all your time is free time

ye


----------



## Bones Malone

HFBCommenter said:


> I haven't read a single @ at me in Discord for like 6 days now  don't bother, people
> 
> @Lunazaia Nox Fleuret @Chippah




Then why do you beg to be let back in when we kick you?


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> Then why do you beg to be let back in when we kick you?


----------



## Oogie Boogie

my only ix


----------



## Siamese Dream

Camels
Often
Sit 
Down 
Carefully
Pecause
Trying
Jumps
er... Creatures


----------



## Siamese Dream

You have the kind of room that in a film would be a murderer's room, no offence

None taken. I was just about to have some wine, would you like a mug of wine?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Mother nature; the ultimate MILF


----------



## Siamese Dream

JP, just because you are high up, it doesn't mean you have the moral high ground


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> JP, just because you are high up, it doesn't mean you have the moral high ground




We're very Hufflepuff around here, wouldn't you rather be happier in Slytherin


----------



## John Price

I have a foot injury so I will spend this weekend binge watching Peep show from beginning to end

Expect much references


----------



## Oogie Boogie

HFBCommenter said:


> I have a foot injury so I will spend this weekend binge watching Peep show from beginning to end
> 
> Expect much references



Fallout 76 had a closed doors events to streamers and media I believe. It's getting very well received. Some are already calling it the best Fallout that's been made so far.


----------



## John Price

Oogie Boogie said:


> Fallout 76 had a closed doors events to streamers and media I believe. It's getting very well received. Some are already calling it the best Fallout that's been made so far.




did you see the snap where Vault Boy was at the game riding the Zamboni  @Chippah

"fallout is not an online experience! you don't interact with people!" 

Fallout NV has constant conversation with NPC


----------



## Siamese Dream

I saw a PDF of the complaint, he does his As like a girl


----------



## John Price

@HFBCommenter


----------



## John Price

we dem chips and pepis fallout 76 boys

@Chippah @Oogie Boogie @Hammettf2b @irunthepeg


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm a f***ing ledge! What a story! I was stranded on the ledge, I fell from the ledge, and I survived the f***ing ledge! I am a f***ing ledge ledge!


----------



## John Price

Boys I'm not sure a village idiot such as myself would be of use in the wasteland @Chippah

wjhat would I do


----------



## John Price

@Chippah Fallout 76 leader

@irunthepeg chaplain

@Oogie Boogie hunter

@Hammettf2b hunter

we build a settlement we call it Chippahland


----------



## John Price

lmao


----------



## Hammettf2b

When does the game come out? @HFBCommenter


----------



## Oogie Boogie

HFBCommenter said:


> did you see the snap where Vault Boy was at the game riding the Zamboni  @Chippah
> 
> "fallout is not an online experience! you don't interact with people!"
> 
> Fallout NV has constant conversation with NPC



That was pretty dope. Need a fallout boy at a Hurricanes game


----------



## Siamese Dream

Just to end up on the f***ing hamster wheel supporting Placebo round the Benelux for six weeks?

Never noticed this great line from Vod before @Ceremony


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> When does the game come out? @HFBCommenter



november


----------



## John Price

Chippah told me on snapchat he will get it!


----------



## John Price

so excited

the boys are going to explore online


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh here he comes; Willy Wanker


----------



## Siamese Dream

Josie making crumbles


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Just to end up on the ****ing hamster wheel supporting Placebo round the Benelux for six weeks?
> 
> Never noticed this great line from Vod before @Ceremony



I've enjoyed Vod as I've been watching again, she'd be the best one to live with imo


----------



## Siamese Dream

_I still love you
f*** off! 
_


----------



## Siamese Dream

You're a rail museum


----------



## irunthepeg

you got your chips...

and your pepis...

Chips & Pepis new album by Chippe Fiasco


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> you got your chips...
> 
> and your pepis...
> 
> Chips & Pepis new album by Chippe Fiasco



ye


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

@HFBCommenter give a response to the mass


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> I've enjoyed Vod as I've been watching again, she'd be the best one to live with imo




She is hot


----------



## Colt 55

so many new faces around here these days, and then there is ix


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Colt 55 said:


> so many new faces around here these days, and then there is ix




Nothing lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Nothing lasts forever
> And we both know hearts can change



Everything lasts forever.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Everything lasts forever.




Couldn't hurt. Unless the monkeys started hurting people... which they almost certainly would.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I booked a super economy ticket for today’s flight which apparently means they assign me a seat as I’m boarding. Pray for Mojo to not get a middle seat.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I booked a super economy ticket for today’s flight which apparently means they assign me a seat as I’m boarding. Pray for Mojo to not get a middle seat.




Bad news


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Bad news



That's what you get for being cheap.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I booked a super economy ticket for today’s flight which apparently means they assign me a seat as I’m boarding. Pray for Mojo to not get a middle seat.



where u going


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> That's what you get for being cheap.




Work paid for the flight and since I work for a charity that provides medical care to cancer patients I hardly wanted to have them pay more for the ticket and deprive cancer patients of care that money could have paid for. I was unaware you were against medical care for cancer patients, Ceremony.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


> where u going




Silver Springs, Maryland.


----------



## LarryFisherman

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Work paid for the flight and since I work for a charity that provides medical care to cancer patients I hardly wanted to have them pay more for the ticket and deprive cancer patients of care that money could have paid for. I was unaware you were against medical care for cancer patients, Ceremony.




lmao get wrecked @Ceremony


----------



## Ceremony

stanislav said:


> lmao get wrecked @Ceremony



He sure showed me!


----------



## Ceremony

One subtle thing about Fresh Meat I enjoy is how all the non-English students are the ones who actually read books

Howard opening S3E1 with The Crying of Lot 49


----------



## Ceremony

Starting to see where your fascination with Candice came from


----------



## Ceremony

It's like you're driving a clown car in the Monaco Grand Prix.


----------



## Ceremony

Who are you, the wnak police? Howard, go and sleep in the bath.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> He sure showed me!




Apology accepted.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Apology accepted.



Hi.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Apology accepted.



Brett Kavanaugh: Mr. President, thank you. Throughout this process, I have witnessed firsthand your appreciation for the vital role of the American judiciary.
No president has ever consulted more widely or talked with more people from more backgrounds to seek input about a supreme court nomination. Mr. President, I am grateful to you, and I’m humbled by your confidence in me. 30 years ago, President Reagan nominated Anthony Kennedy to the Supreme Court. The framers established that the Constitution is designed to secure the blessings of liberty. Justice Kennedy devoted his career to securing liberty. I am deeply honored to be nominated to fill his seat on the Supreme Court. [Applause]
My mom and dad are here. I am their only child. When people ask what it’s like to be an only child, I say it depends on who your parents are. I was lucky. My mom was a teacher. In the 1960s and ’70s, she taught history at two largely African-American public high schools in Washington, DC, McKinley Tech and HD Woodson. Her example taught me the importance of equality for all Americans. My mom was a trailblazer. When I was ten, she went to law school and became a prosecutor. My introduction to law came at our dinner table when she practiced her closing arguments. Her trademark line was, “Use your common sense. What rings true? What rings false?” That’s good advice for a juror and for a son. One of the few women prosecutors at that time, she overcame barriers and became a trial judge. The president introduced me tonight as Judge Kavanaugh. But to me, that title will always belong to my mom. My dad went to law school at night while working full time. He has an unparalleled work ethic and has passed down to me his passion for playing and watching sports. I love him dearly. The motto of my Jesuit high school was “Men for others.” I’ve tried to live that creed. I’ve spent my career in public service from the executive branch in the White House to the US Court of appeals for the DC Circuit. I’ve served with 17 other judges, each of them a colleague and a friend. My judicial philosophy is straightforward. A judge must be independent and must interpret the law, not make the law. A judge must interpret statutes as written. And a judge must interpret the Constitution as written, informed by history and tradition and precedent.
For the past 11 years, I’ve taught hundreds of students primarily at Harvard Law School. I teach that the Constitution’s separation of powers protects individual liberty, and I remain grateful to the dean who hired me, Justice Elena Kagan. As a judge, I hire four law clerks each year. I look for the best. My law clerks come from diverse backgrounds and points of view. I am proud that a majority of my law clerks have been women.
I am part of the vibrant Catholic community in the DC Area. The members of that community disagree about many things, but we are united by a commitment to serve. Father John Ensler is here. 40 years ago I was an altar boy for Father John. These days I help him serve meals to the homeless at Catholic Charities.
I have two spirited daughters, Margaret and Liza. Margaret loves sports, and she loves to read. Liza loves sports, and she loves to talk. [Laughter] I have tried to create bonds with my daughters like my dad created with me. For the past seven years, I’ve coached my daughters’ basketball teams. The girls on the team call me Coach K. [Laughter] I am proud of our bless sacrament team that just won the city championship. [Applause] My daughters and I also go to lots of games. Our favorite memory was going to the historic Notre Dame/UConn women’s basketball game at this year’s final four. Unforgettable.
My wife, Ashley, is a West Texan, a graduate of Abilene Cooper Public High School and the University of Texas. She is now the town manager of our community. We met in 2001 when we both worked in the White House. Our first date was on September 10, 2001. The next morning, I was a few steps behind her as the secret service shouted at all of us to sprint out the front gates of the White House because there was an inbound plane. In the difficult weeks that followed, Ashley was a source of strength for President Bush and for everyone in this building. Through bad days and so many better days since then, she has been a great wife and inspiring mom. I thank god every day for my family. [Applause]
Tomorrow I begin meeting with members of the Senate, which plays an essential role in this process. I will tell each senator that I revere the Constitution. I believe that an independent judiciary is the crown jewel of our constitutional republic. If confirmed by the Senate, I will keep an open mind in every case, and I will always strive to preserve the Constitution of the United States and the American rule of law. Thank you, Mr. President. [Applause]


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

He lies in the third sentence.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> He lies in the third sentence.



LOL


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

I hate the Red Sox more than I hate Trump. Go Yankees tonight.


----------



## John Price

Bahston.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

HFBCommenter said:


>










Frock fan.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Fall Break coming up.


----------



## Cody Webster

Let's go Gators!!

@ChickenBurrito


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony you've never watched Friday Night Dinner have you? It's the one with Will from The Inbetweeners

In a nightclub last night I found my friends on the smoking terrace with a group of girls and they had someone found out the girls have seen it and everyone was just endlessly shouting the same quotes from it at each other. In the end a security guard had to come over and tell us we were being too loud. It was a strange night to say the least.


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony you've never watched Friday Night Dinner have you? It's the one with Will from The Inbetweeners
> 
> In a nightclub last night I found my friends on the smoking terrace with a group of girls and they had someone found out the girls have seen it and everyone was just endlessly shouting the same quotes from it at each other. In the end a security guard had to come over and tell us we were being too loud. It was a strange night to say the least.




I have downloaded the entire final season of Peep Show onto my tablet for viewing


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony you've never watched Friday Night Dinner have you? It's the one with Will from The Inbetweeners
> 
> In a nightclub last night I found my friends on the smoking terrace with a group of girls and they had someone found out the girls have seen it and everyone was just endlessly shouting the same quotes from it at each other. In the end a security guard had to come over and tell us we were being too loud. It was a strange night to say the least.



At least you would have been able to join in


----------



## Ceremony

'oward. I like your stories about Scotland. Sounds shit.


----------



## Cody Webster

Are @HFBCommenter and @Cheese Wagstaff hanging out together???


----------



## Colt 55

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Frock fan.



GOAT curveball


----------



## Colt 55

Darren Peng said:


> Complete with Klopp avatar



Throwback. Honestly how old is this post?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cody Webster said:


> Are @HFBCommenter and @Cheese Wagstaff hanging out together???




I wouldn’t hang out with that clown under any circumstances.


----------



## Cody Webster

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I wouldn’t hang out with that clown under any circumstances.



He was sporting a UPenn snap filter


----------



## Ceremony

He's about as cool as Fearne Cotton wearing a baseball cap sideways and saying peace out.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cody Webster said:


> He was sporting a UPenn snap filter




I’m in Florida this week. He would only come into my hood when I’m gone otherwise he’d get his ass beat.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I’m in Florida this week. He would only come into my hood when I’m gone otherwise he’d get his ass beat.




Wait I forgot I live in Baltimore not West Philadelphia.


----------



## izzy

friday night dinner is f***ing shit


----------



## izzy

“yeah we dont really care what you want”


----------



## Siamese Dream

izzy said:


> friday night dinner is ****ing ****




I was sad when they killed off the neighbour's doggo in the last episode, he was the best character, you wouldn't care if anyone else on it died


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony just starting series 3 

Josie on face time


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony just starting series 3
> 
> Josie on face time



I'm surprised at how much more I'm enjoying Howard and Candice than Simon and Josie


----------



## Siamese Dream

You're the pig man of Arbroath


----------



## Hammettf2b

are twitter links not showing up for anyone else with Chrome? @SoupyFIN


----------



## Siamese Dream

I've got the F1 eSports thing on

You've got Pierre Gasly, Lando Norris and Jolyon Palmer on the panel, how are they able to take this shit seriously

Oh god, Davide is commentating as well


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I've got the F1 eSports thing on
> 
> You've got Pierre Gasly, Lando Norris and Jolyon Palmer on the panel, how are they able to take this **** seriously
> 
> Oh god, Davide is commentating as well



The Gran Turismo live events are top notch, you should give them a watch.


----------



## Siamese Dream

These guys are all cheating pricks as well with the track limits, no wonder they're so quick


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> These guys are all cheating pricks as well with the track limits, no wonder they're so quick



At the recent GT World Tour event they at least had the decency to put cones out at the Red Bull Ring so they couldn't do what you can actually do in the game and go wide by about ten feet on the exit of the first corner.


----------



## Ceremony

Elsewhere in Gran Turismo I just lost one of tonight's championship races on the line by five thousandths and I feel a bit ill.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Elsewhere in Gran Turismo I just lost one of tonight's championship races on the line by five thousandths and I feel a bit ill.




Acknowledge my Utopia reference in the climate change thread


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Acknowledge my Utopia reference in the climate change thread



It's been too long since I've seen it for me to remember what it's about

Petition Channel 4 to add it to their catchup service if you want me to do that


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> It's been too long since I've seen it for me to remember what it's about
> 
> Petition Channel 4 to add it to their catchup service if you want me to do that




It's the one with all the bright colours about the plot to sterilise everyone featuring the black guy from Misfits and that really Welsh woman


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> It's the one with all the bright colours about the plot to sterilise everyone featuring the black guy from Misfits and that really Welsh woman



Yes I remember what it was and I remember a comic book that foretold the end of the world

That's all


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Accidentally read a dozen Page 1 posts about the size of goalie equipment and my god everyone in the thread is an idiot. As long as goals are being scored it’s proof the equipment is too small.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Accidentally read a dozen Page 1 posts about the size of goalie equipment and my god everyone in the thread is an idiot. As long as goals are being scored it’s proof the equipment is too small.




Is that the Brian Elliott one?

There was one of the usual genius posts about when are they going to remove the cheater from the glove (which has been illegal since at least the 04/05 lockout)

The only thing missing was that Lundqvist calendar picture


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Accidentally read a dozen Page 1 posts about the size of goalie equipment and my god everyone in the thread is an idiot. As long as goals are being scored it’s proof the equipment is too small.



Page 1?


----------



## Ceremony

Oh S3E6 is the one with Like a Friend by Pulp in it


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Page 1?




I don’t know why I call the hockey sections that, as in my time in this forum they have never sub divided it into Page 1 and 2. How odd.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

About to head into my fifth conference this week in data integrity. Thrill a minute stuff here!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Darren Peng said:


> Is that the Brian Elliott one?
> 
> There was one of the usual genius posts about when are they going to remove the cheater from the glove (which has been illegal since at least the 04/05 lockout)
> 
> The only thing missing was that Lundqvist calendar picture




Bring back the cheater and add several more cheaters for all of the equioment pieces IMO.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Oh S3E6 is the one with Like a Friend by Pulp in it




You're the p***y man, you should just Giggs it out


----------



## Siamese Dream

I thought we were going to get pissed and watch Homes Under the Hammer
Homes Under Hammer?!
Not yet Javier!


----------



## Ceremony

I'm about as interested as Johnny Marr in a room full of Fender Telecasters


----------



## Ceremony

Ceremony said:


> I'm surprised at how much more I'm enjoying Howard and Candice than Simon and Josie



Quoting this again, but imagine me posting it a million times


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Quoting this again, but imagine me posting it a million times




Did I ever mention that I find Candice strangely attractive


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Did I ever mention that I find Candice strangely attractive



You had an avatar of her

See also the post from the same page saying I understand your fascination with Candice


----------



## Siamese Dream

You'll like this as well Ceres

My friends have roped me into going to a "back to the 2000s" adult weekend at shitty seaside resort Butlins in Minehead, Somerset this weekend


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> I'm about as interested as Johnny Marr in a room full of Fender Telecasters




Didn’t know you loved The Smiths so much.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> You'll like this as well Ceres
> 
> My friends have roped me into going to a "back to the 2000s" adult weekend at ****ty seaside resort Butlins in Minehead, Somerset this weekend



I wasn't aware Butlins was in the 2000s


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I wasn't aware Butlins was in the 2000s




I don't even really want to go, and I have a dreadful cold. But I've already paid, so I have to.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Josie saying thank you when Kingsley told her he loves her 

I once reacted like that when I was going out with a girl I didn't really like when I was a teenager


----------



## Siamese Dream

What's a sun dried tomato?


----------



## Siamese Dream

What colour is 9?
What's the capital of Wednesday?
How fast is a fathom?


----------



## Siamese Dream

I forgot about Oregon's play 

"But I want to be tooth doctor"


----------



## Siamese Dream

The red pill and blue pill stuff went completely over my head the last time I watched this


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Josie saying thank you when Kingsley told her he loves her
> 
> I once reacted like that when I was going out with a girl I didn't really like when I was a teenager



Yes, _you_ reacted like that.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> The red pill and blue pill stuff went completely over my head the last time I watched this



You didn't have the benefit of me watching the Matrix films multiple times to clue you in.


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng @SoupyFIN hey have I ever mentioned how Spaniards are the worst drivers in GT Sport

Here is their king, exhibiting why:


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Yes, _you_ reacted like that.




100% true. I remember it vividly. I was about 18/19 at the time, before I went to university, before my HFBoards days. I dropped her off outside her house in my dad's car and she told me she loved me, and I was like errr thanks. We'd been going out like a month, it didn't last much longer after that.



Ceremony said:


> You didn't have the benefit of me watching the Matrix films multiple times to clue you in.




I obviously knew what the red and blue pills were from The Matrix, but I didn't know what they were as pertaining to their use about feminism and the Gamergate stuff, which is what Howard's lines are referencing.


----------



## Ceremony

Was redpilling a thing in 2013? Am I that old?


----------



## Siamese Dream

In other news will you be watching the Scottish based Question Time tonight?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Was redpilling a thing in 2013? Am I that old?




Apparently r/TheRedPill was founded in 2012


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng @SoupyFIN hey have I ever mentioned how Spaniards are the worst drivers in GT Sport
> 
> Here is their king, exhibiting why:





I enjoyed when Kevin Magunussen said Alonso thinks he's a god and that he can't wait for him to retire


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> In other news will you be watching the Scottish based Question Time tonight?



I'll be watching some of it

Hopefully Kez gets asked about her lawsuit


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng @SoupyFIN hey have I ever mentioned how Spaniards are the worst drivers in GT Sport
> 
> Here is their king, exhibiting why:



I got back from the pube and this won't load.


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> I got back from the pube and this won't load.



Streamable links don't work for me when they're embedded either

try this


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> Streamable links don't work for me when they're embedded either
> 
> try this



Alonso is so annoying, I don't understand how anyone likes him.


----------



## Siamese Dream

This Fraser bloke looks like Kenneth Branagh

Who funnily enough played Reinhard Heydrich in a thing I watched during A Level History


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Got the middle seat again, but this time it’s in row 29 so that’s pretty cool.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony in Butlins just spoke to a roaster in a waistcoat from the room next door who is dressed as Gareth Southgate. Apparently I was the first person to correctly guess what he was dressed as.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Severino tipping his pitches LMAO


----------



## Siamese Dream

It's 9 in the f***ing morning and the room full of Welsh birds across the way are already back on it, blasting and singing along badly to "welcome to da club"


----------



## Ceremony

@Hammettf2b @SoupyFIN just had my first laps in Assetto Corsa

I may have over-estimated my abilities


----------



## Ceremony

No I am not seeing anyone as due to your defective genes I am intolerable to other human beings.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony when Gareth Gates is performing live in Butlins and claims Spirit in the Sky as one of his own songs


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony when Gareth Gates is performing live in Butlins and claims Spirit in the Sky as one of his own songs



Your drunken Ibiza posts were much better than this.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Your drunken Ibiza posts were much better than this.




I'm finding it very difficult to harness any degree of enthusiasm for this weekend. In the early to mid 2000s I was listening to Pop punk, then later in the decade it was drum and bass.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I'm finding it very difficult to harness any degree of enthusiasm for this weekend. In the early to mid 2000s I was listening to Pop punk, then later in the decade it was drum and bass.



I have a very vivid memory of my Primary 1 teacher talking about that series of Pop Idol during a school-wide assembly. She was delighted that Will Young won, and was disappointed that nobody else wanted him to. Why you'd want the opinion of a hundred U-12s on this subject I've no idea.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony just spoke to some drunk 31 year old woman at the bar who said she liked Jimmy Eat World and then proceeds to badly sing The Middle with incorrect lyrics


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony just spoke to some drunk 31 year old woman at the bar who said she liked Jimmy Eat World and then proceeds to badly sing The Middle with incorrect lyrics



You really need new friends.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> You really need new friends.




In the words of Will from the first Episode of The Inbetweeners

"I've attached myself to a... Fairly average group"

Generally all of my friends are people that I have to see all the time anyway, at hockey. I don't even really like them and am just friends with them out of convenience just so I can actually have a life. They're all objectively terrible people, anyone from hockey who I'd actually consider a nice bloke doesn't really socialise with us outside of hockey, they're the types who come to the rink, play and then go home.


----------



## Ceremony

Vod going round the political parties


----------



## Ceremony

I've only just realised Howard's bed is some wooden pallets with a mattress on it


----------



## Ceremony

I'm going to be sad when Candice isn't in my life anymore.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony I played snooker today for the first time in about 13 years and my highest break was a grand total of 8 (1 red plus 1 black) bear in mind we only had the table for an hour and were playing f***ing doubles (which always drives me insane when playing pool/snooker)


----------



## HanSolo

Things we now know about Marko Dano


----------



## SoupyFIN

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony I played snooker today for the first time in about 13 years and my highest break was a grand total of 8 (1 red plus 1 black) bear in mind we only had the table for an hour and were playing ****ing doubles (which always drives me insane when playing pool/snooker)



You should've seen when I played it for the first time a couple weeks ago lirl.

We only had an hour too and my friend managed to pot one pink, I only got the reds. IIRC the score at the end was like 12-8.


----------



## Siamese Dream

It's just a JD sports mug with some money in it


----------



## Siamese Dream

f***ing pleasantly surprised .com


----------



## Siamese Dream

Howard's inception speech


----------



## Siamese Dream

What were you going to do? Mosh up against her mosh pit until you headlined?


----------



## Siamese Dream

f*** off Seabiscuit!

Women aren't possessions!
Stop talking in meaningless riddles


----------



## Ceremony

S4E1 is a fantastic return to form

"If you're going to call me anything, call me the Fritzl of revision"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Big fan of Catherine Steadman as Alison


----------



## Ceremony

peener did you ever talk to a careers person at your university?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> peener did you ever talk to a careers person at your university?




Nope


----------



## Ceremony

Simon getting the shit kicked out him


----------



## Siamese Dream

Which episode are you on? I just started S4E1


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh wait I just realised you mean literal Simon from The Inbetweeners, you must be on the work experience episode


----------



## Ceremony

No I watched E1 last night, watching E2 now. I just call him Simon because it is Simon. 

Happily the last purge of Lounge content had a cut-off point two months after this finished, so there aren't any posts I made about it anymore. I forgot what it was like remembering what it was like being in 4th year and trying to deal with leaving.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> No I watched E1 last night, watching E2 now. I just call him Simon because it is Simon.
> 
> Happily the last purge of Lounge content had a cut-off point two months after this finished, so there aren't any posts I made about it anymore. I forgot what it was like remembering what it was like being in 4th year and trying to deal with leaving.




I just don't remember him getting beaten up

Will you be watching the Champions Hockey League action in an hours time? A bunch of my teammates are at the game so might see them on the telly


----------



## Siamese Dream

James Milner was there having a diet coke


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I just don't remember him getting beaten up
> 
> Will you be watching the Champions Hockey League action in an hours time? A bunch of my teammates are at the game so might see them on the telly



It's not on FreeSports, so no.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> It's not on FreeSports, so no.




Oh yeah, it's on at 10 though


----------



## izzy

make lounge gret again


----------



## Siamese Dream

izzy said:


> make lounge gret again




Where is the lounge saviour @ColePens when you need him


----------



## Ceremony

Imagine f***ing tagging him


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Oh yeah, it's on at 10 though



The PSN is down so I suppose I'm watching it

The CHL jerseys are so weird


----------



## izzy

Darren Peng said:


> Where is the lounge saviour @ColePens when you need him




delete this trash


----------



## Ceremony

Still pretty certain I could get a game in the EIHL


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> The PSN is down so I suppose I'm watching it
> 
> The CHL jerseys are so weird




The red Engelbert Strauss patch on the sleeve looked very good on the Nottingham Panther's weird gold/brown coloured jerseys last year

Looked like the Nazi SA uniforms


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> The red Engelbert Strauss patch on the sleeve looked very good on the Nottingham Panther's weird gold/brown coloured jerseys last year
> 
> Looked like the Nazi SA uniforms



Ah yes I remember watching those. It was a very strange colour, whatever it was.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Imagine ****ing tagging him




I thought you might enjoy that


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Still pretty certain I could get a game in the EIHL




Very ignorant opinion


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Very ignorant opinion



Extremely, I'm sure.

Was on my knees in work today and a stray onion bounced off and started rolling away, immediately smothered it. You would've been proud.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> peener did you ever talk to a careers person at your university?




I did this once. She asked me four times if I wanted coffee, like she was f***ing incredulous I wouldn’t take it. She spent forty minutes telling me how important it was to make a LinkedIn and at the end asked if I’d like to make one with her in that office and I told her I’d rather live with my parents for the rest of my life than make one. She was very strange and so was 22 year old Cheese. It was a remarkably unproductive meeting and I’m sure she still remembers how bizarre of a person I was.


----------



## Ceremony

Cardiff are getting f***ing rinsed here


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I did this once. She asked me four times if I wanted coffee, like she was ****ing incredulous I wouldn’t take it. She spent forty minutes telling me how important it was to make a LinkedIn and at the end asked if I’d like to make one with her in that office and I told her I’d rather live with my parents for the rest of my life than make one. She was very strange and so was 22 year old Cheese. It was a remarkably unproductive meeting and I’m sure she still remembers how bizarre of a person I was.



If it's any consolation I'm sure she's met thousands of people in your situation and doesn't remember you at all.


----------



## Ceremony

I was having one of my tri-monthly email checks the other day and someone I went to school with and had on facebook has a linkedin and I was getting bombarded with emails from them about her. Like.... naw.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

I went to the meeting because it was mandatory to post my resume on my alma mater’s job posting board. She told me I needed more action verbs in my resume so I sent her back a version completely devoid of verbs.

I’m sure she thought I was destined to be a failure, but it’s eight years later and guess who is a huge success in the world of East Baltimore drug trafficking?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> If it's any consolation I'm sure she's met thousands of people in your situation and doesn't remember you at all.




I’m pretty confident she remembers me as the most difficult person she ever dealt with in that job.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I went to the meeting because it was mandatory to post my resume on my alma mater’s job posting board. She told me I needed more action verbs in my resume so I sent her back a version completely devoid of verbs.
> 
> I’m sure she thought I was destined to be a failure, but it’s eight years later and guess who is a huge success in the world of East Baltimore drug trafficking?



You have to pay to use my university's careers service

Clearly the system works


----------



## Ceremony

Ooh, 1-3. I wouldn't have scored that.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> I did this once. She asked me four times if I wanted coffee, like she was ****ing incredulous I wouldn’t take it. She spent forty minutes telling me how important it was to make a LinkedIn and at the end asked if I’d like to make one with her in that office and I told her I’d rather live with my parents for the rest of my life than make one. She was very strange and so was 22 year old Cheese. It was a remarkably unproductive meeting and I’m sure she still remembers how bizarre of a person I was.




This was probably because she thinks to thrive in any workplace environment (especially offices) it's a requirement to always accept the offer of a tea/coffee and that you're expected to make it for other people.

I do drink coffee but not at my work, I think I've only ever accepted the offer once since I've been in my current job only because I was literally falling asleep at my computer. I don't drink it at work firstly because I don't want to become dependent on having like 7 cups a day, and secondly because if I did have it then other people would expect me to make them one as well.

I don't even know how to make coffee, I only ever order it in shops or from pressing a button on a machine. My team leader asked me the other week what my tea-making skills are like and he just didn't understand when I told him I've never made a tea in my life because I don't like tea and I don't drink it. Again, because I don't drink coffee in the workplace so I've never been asked to make someone a tea while I was there.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> This was probably because she thinks to thrive in any workplace environment (especially offices) it's a requirement to always accept the offer of a tea/coffee and that you're expected to make it for other people.
> 
> I do drink coffee but not at my work, I think I've only ever accepted the offer once since I've been in my current job only because I was literally falling asleep at my computer. I don't drink it at work firstly because I don't want to become dependent on having like 7 cups a day, and secondly because if I did have it then other people would expect me to make them one as well.
> 
> I don't even know how to make coffee, I only ever order it in shops or from pressing a button on a machine. My team leader asked me the other week what my tea-making skills are like and he just didn't understand when I told him I've never made a tea in my life because I don't like tea and I don't drink it.



You'll enjoy Josie judging her new housemates' ability to make tea


----------



## Ceremony

Making coffee is easy anyway. One spoon out of the jar.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Making coffee is easy anyway. One spoon out of the jar.




Again, if I started making it for myself other people would expect one as well, and they can f*** off


----------



## Ceremony

2-3! s


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Again, if I started making it for myself other people would expect one as well, and they can **** off



I've made a cup of coffee for one aunt about twice in my life, and both times I had to ask her what to do. I don't like either.


----------



## Ceremony

SHREE SHREE


----------



## Ceremony

Reckon I could get a game in the SHL at this rate.


----------



## Eye of Ra

just males here


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Darren Peng said:


> This was probably because she thinks to thrive in any workplace environment (especially offices) it's a requirement to always accept the offer of a tea/coffee and that you're expected to make it for other people.
> 
> I do drink coffee but not at my work, I think I've only ever accepted the offer once since I've been in my current job only because I was literally falling asleep at my computer. I don't drink it at work firstly because I don't want to become dependent on having like 7 cups a day, and secondly because if I did have it then other people would expect me to make them one as well.
> 
> I don't even know how to make coffee, I only ever order it in shops or from pressing a button on a machine. My team leader asked me the other week what my tea-making skills are like and he just didn't understand when I told him I've never made a tea in my life because I don't like tea and I don't drink it. Again, because I don't drink coffee in the workplace so I've never been asked to make someone a tea while I was there.




I don’t drink coffee ever, but I guess “no thanks, but I’ll take a water” would have been more polite. She could have just directly given me that advice instead of just asking repeatedly hoping an obviously socially inept Young Cheese would have gotten the hint.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Eye of Ra said:


> just males here




We did used to have multiple females here back in this thread's peak circa 2013


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh yeah @Ceremony going back to me needing new friends; I didn't mention I was arguing with one of them at breakfast the other day because he thought cutting his toast diagonally meant he got more bread and less crust

He couldn't comprehend that it's still literally the physically same quantity


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Oh yeah @Ceremony going back to me needing new friends; I didn't mention I was arguing with one of them at breakfast the other day because he thought cutting his toast diagonally meant he got more bread and less crust
> 
> He couldn't comprehend that it's still literally the physically same quantity



ahhahaaahahhahaahaahahahaaha


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> ahhahaaahahhahaahaahahahaaha




This is the same fella who has got his ex's name tattoo'd on his foot in a foreign language, and now he and his current girlfriend have matching tattoos of a little key or something on their wrist

I don't really know if I consider him a friend, more of a person I know, his girlfriend is friends with my friend's girlfriend so that's how he is now in my inner circle.


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland


----------



## Guerzy

is @Doland back


----------



## Ceremony

I love that a television programme in 2016 suggests you need to hand in physical copies of assignments 

I mean I went to a diddy university and we stopped that five years previously


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I love that a television programme in 2016 suggests you need to hand in physical copies of assignments
> 
> I mean I went to a diddy university and we stopped that five years previously




At my uni they made us hand it in both physically and electronically


----------



## Siamese Dream

Top work last night

Bang you later

Japes


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> At my uni they made us hand it in both physically and electronically



Did yours have a pun in the title


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Did yours have a pun in the title




It did not

I didn't even know it was meant to have a clever title on the cover page until all the girls on my course were putting up pictures on Facebook of their completed, printed and bound dissertation the day before it was due to be handed in


----------



## Ceremony

I don't remember if either of mine did and I don't want to check.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Big fan of the girl Josie is showing round the house


----------



## Ceremony

"It's not actually that hard to get a 2:1, you basically have to just hand stuff in."


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm f***ing your mum!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Strutting around with your corkscrew and your tea towel like you're Deborah f***ing Meaden


----------



## Siamese Dream

It's like Michael Owen interviewing Tim Henman


----------



## Ceremony

Oh that reminds me I forgot to laugh at Simon reading Infinite Jest


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh where's my wooden board? I like it on a wooden board. It tastes better on a wooden board!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Out of the way mum


----------



## Siamese Dream

Alan Sugar claiming on twitter his boardroom puns aren't scripted 

He definitely has the Mitchell and Webb guys whispering in his ear 



"Anne Robinson would have said it"


----------



## Siamese Dream

He's all hopped up on Ross Kemp


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony oh neat, apparently they're making a 6-part drama series about some murders that happened in Swindon with Martin Freeman playing the police detective who nearly buggered everything up


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

When the sharpest words wanna cut me down
I'm gonna send a flood, gonna drown them out
I am brave, I am bruised
I am who I'm meant to be, this is me


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hi @Deficient Mode

Just wanted to say hi and that I missed you


----------



## John Price

"I'm not scared / to be seen
I make no apologies / This is me."


----------



## Siamese Dream

Michael why did you not inform me you were in the United Kingdom


----------



## John Price




----------



## Ceremony

peener this Channel 4 F1 coverage is f***ing nauseating


----------



## EC09




----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng can you successfully avoid being like Hamilton in any way? BBC Sport - How Hamilton are you?


----------



## Lurked4Yearz




----------



## Lurked4Yearz

#totallynormalbehavior


----------



## LT

Temporarily closed.


----------



## LT

The frustration with the current situation is understood. The decision was made by site administration and at this time, there is no plan to change this decision.

If you feel strongly about this decision, you can either use the Contact Us link at the bottom of every page (https://hfboards.mandatory.com/index.php?misc/contact) or PM an administrator.

Please refrain from posting publicly about politics for the time being.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz




----------



## H3ckt1k




----------



## Lurked4Yearz




----------



## Guerzy

Lmao


----------



## Troy McClure

LatvianTwist said:


> The frustration with the current situation is understood. The decision was made by site administration and at this time, there is no plan to change this decision.
> 
> If you feel strongly about this decision, you can either use the Contact Us link at the bottom of every page (https://hfboards.mandatory.com/index.php?misc/contact) or PM an administrator.
> 
> Please refrain from posting publicly about politics for the time being.



That form doesn't work. Just rejects the message by saying it has spam like or inappropriate elements, and I kept it clean.


----------



## Daryls Friend

Troy McClure said:


> That form doesn't work. Just rejects the message by saying it has spam like or inappropriate elements, and I kept it clean.



Worked for me (the link provided)


----------



## Deficient Mode

Finnish your Czech said:


> Hi @Deficient Mode
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and that I missed you




I miss you too Andy <3


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

Masterpiece


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Lurked4Yearz said:


> Masterpiece




Oh shit I forgot you posted on plunkd. Sup?


----------



## Ceremony

Ah, a temporary UT closure. Making me all nostalgic.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Oh **** I forgot you posted on plunkd. Sup?



I'm doing good, how about you?

I stopped posting there a while back and when I returned it was offline.


----------



## Ceremony

peener I watched the last two Fresh Meats tonight

I'll offer my thoughts on them tomorrow


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng time for a Peep Show rewatch


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Siamese Dream

Where are your thoughts on the last 2 Fresh Meat episodes?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


>


----------



## Siamese Dream

f*** off, clean shirt


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> **** off, clean shirt



His yell when he has the pipe at the end


----------



## Siamese Dream

Toni is Russia - vast, mysterious, unconquerable.
Sophie is Poland - manageable, won't put up too much of a fight.


----------



## Siamese Dream

I won't be doing the re-watch with you since I've seen it enough times, I'll just join in with the reference at appropriate times


----------



## Ceremony

This is the end of Momma's Kumquat


----------



## Ceremony

Have you ever tried to do the washing up without any washing up liquid?


----------



## Ceremony

Oh god the singing on the phone


----------



## Ceremony

I want the Rhineland! It's going to be 1919 all over again!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

So now we fly ever free, we're free before the thunderstorm


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oogie Boogie said:


> So now we fly ever free, we're free before the thunderstorm




I don't know what's worse

You posting Dragonforce lyrics, or me instantly recognising the lyrics as being from that damn song


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Where are your thoughts on the last 2 Fresh Meat episodes?



This will happen eventually

Promise


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Dear Canada Post

Get your shit together


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Where are your thoughts on the last 2 Fresh Meat episodes?



I was surprised at how much I remembered at the end, considering how so much of S3 and 4 were so bad. It was shame to see it all at once and see how quickly the quality declined. S1 was amazing, S2 was alright, S3 was appalling and S4 seemed like it happened out of pity. I remember (in 2016) how much I identified with Oregon, whose decline in the space of one episode was hilarious. I remembered the post-graduation bit when they were out in the field, it was funny to see Oregon look progressively rougher as the scene went on. 

I think rewatching it did a reasonable job of reminding me how lonely I found university, so it's got that going for it. I tend to go through phases about what I think about my life and I'm not currently in one where I can get riled up about it, so I was mainly focused about how poor it got, which was a shame.


----------



## Ceremony

JP and Josie seeming to be real people was nice though, I'd forgotten about that completely.


----------



## Ceremony

There was even hope for Howard.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I was surprised at how much I remembered at the end, considering how so much of S3 and 4 were so bad. It was shame to see it all at once and see how quickly the quality declined. S1 was amazing, S2 was alright, S3 was appalling and S4 seemed like it happened out of pity. I remember (in 2016) how much I identified with Oregon, whose decline in the space of one episode was hilarious. I remembered the post-graduation bit when they were out in the field, it was funny to see Oregon look progressively rougher as the scene went on.
> 
> I think rewatching it did a reasonable job of reminding me how lonely I found university, so it's got that going for it. I tend to go through phases about what I think about my life and I'm not currently in one where I can get riled up about it, so I was mainly focused about how poor it got, which was a shame.




I always found Oregon's descent into madness a bit ridiculous to be honest, she's a completely different person from S3 onwards. In S1 and S2 she was probably the most relatable character, at the start of S3 you can still sympathise with her because of the whole Vod and Javier thing but then when she gets sucked into the student politics is when she turns into an absolute


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I always found Oregon's descent into madness a bit ridiculous to be honest, she's a completely different person from S3 onwards. In S1 and S2 she was probably the most relatable character, at the start of S3 you can still sympathise with her because of the whole Vod and Javier thing but then when she gets sucked into the student politics is when she turns into an absolute ****



Her face when Shales turns up and tells her he got her on her course though


----------



## Ceremony

The bad thing...


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> The bad thing...




Mega tsunami!


----------



## Ceremony

"If he hangs himself over this, I could put an orange in his mouth and say it was a fatal wnaking accident."


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony how did I know it would be either Rugby or Agriculture when I read this

Student died from 'toxic' alcohol effects


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony how did I know it would be either Rugby or Agriculture when I read this
> 
> Student died from 'toxic' alcohol effects



At one bar, the group had ordered about 100 triple vodkas and Mr Farmer was later carried to a student house, the inquest at Newcastle Civic Centre heard.
Some first-years had their heads shaved, were sprayed with paint used to mark stock, drank vodka from a pig's head and bobbed for apples in a mixture of urine and alcohol.
Witnesses told the hearing they were aware initiation-style events had been banned because they were "dangerous and put a lot of pressure on people" but they were viewed as a "tradition".


----------



## Ceremony

I saw the "bobbed for apples in urine" headline somewhere the other day but didn't pay attention to it

What a bunch of oddballs


----------



## Siamese Dream

Also Ceres did you hate Heather as much as I did and realise what a horrible sarcastic bitch she is during your Fresh Meat re-watch

I mean in Season 2 she's relatively normal and then similarly to Oregon just becomes horrible


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Also Ceres did you hate Heather as much as I did and realise what a horrible sarcastic ***** she is during your Fresh Meat re-watch
> 
> I mean in Season 2 she's relatively normal and then similarly to Oregon just becomes horrible



I hadn't seen them since they were first on and had forgotten most of it

Aside from the fact you want Simon and Josie to get together, Heather doesn't really serve much purpose. She was pointless when she first appeared and all she served to do was drive the housemates apart. That's before you even consider her personality.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Going to play snooker tonight @Ceremony 

What was that about me needing new friends?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Going to play snooker tonight @Ceremony
> 
> What was that about me needing new friends?



Friday night snooker session. Down your drink whenever someone pots a ball.


----------



## Ceremony

It's a problem with my... my...
Penis?
Testisticles.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Friday night snooker session. Down your drink whenever someone pots a ball.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony



This guy coached my team a few times when I was a wee bairn and I could never understand what he was saying


----------



## darko

Ceremony said:


> Friday night snooker session. Down your drink whenever someone pots a ball.




And end up in a hospital.


----------



## Ceremony

darko said:


> And end up in a hospital.



You clearly have more faith in his ability than I do.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> You clearly have more faith in his ability than I do.




My mate claims to be a keen snooker and pool player but the highest break he managed was 18. Mine was 7 (a red and a pink) and the most I managed to get in a row was a red, brown and another red

I've only played snooker once since I was about 12, and I haven't played pool since university. I had some moments of brilliance where I'd pot a good red and then be on a colour but miss that. I just had no consistency


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Ceremony

Henmania!


----------



## Ceremony

The sausage, the Euro, Clarkson.


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony forgot to mention my parents were in the kitchen making dinner this afternoon and the song "Turn" by Feeder was absolutely blaring from the radio and I thought that's one of the most Welsh things in the world, and remembered your old comment "it's like a beacon for Welsh people"

I'm actually going to Cardiff next month to watch ruggers for my birthday, and being in the stadium singing along to the national anthem, Bread of Heaven, Sosban Fach, and Ir bob yn syn fyddlon will be the most Welsh thing in the world


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony forgot to mention my parents were in the kitchen making dinner this afternoon and the song "Turn" by Feeder was absolutely blaring from the radio and I thought that's one of the most Welsh things in the world, and remembered your old comment "it's like a beacon for Welsh people"
> 
> I'm actually going to Cardiff next month to watch ruggers for my birthday, and being in the stadium singing along to the national anthem, Bread of Heaven, Sosban Fach, and Ir bob yn syn fyddlon will be the most Welsh thing in the world



Will you feel out of place, being English?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Will you feel out of place, being English?




No I have a fake English accent remember


----------



## Siamese Dream

All fingers and toes crossed ready for Hammy to get blown up by Verstappen


----------



## Siamese Dream

Will Smith coming on the radio for Hammy

Gross


----------



## Ceremony

Everything about this one where he goes to the shoe girl's university is horrifying


----------



## Ceremony

Is that it? Is that how easy it is to steal some education?


----------



## Ceremony

Rhombus magazine seen


----------



## Ceremony

How long is Das Boot?
Just four and a half entertaining hours!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Everything about this one where he goes to the shoe girl's university is horrifying




I thought you did do ancient history?
I did business studies, Jeremy, for 3 years, and I spoke to you about it daily.
(I could tell him that's all ancient history now, he probably wouldn't like that joke) oh well, that's all ancient history now!


----------



## Jumptheshark

whitey bulgar sleeps with the fishes


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony 

Classic Scottish soccerballs  

Hearts 0-0 Hibs: Neil Lennon hit by object from crowd in draw


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony
> 
> Classic Scottish soccerballs
> 
> Hearts 0-0 Hibs: Neil Lennon hit by object from crowd in draw



What's your point, caller?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> What's your point, caller?




I was listening to one of my ruggers podcasts at work yesterday and for the first time they actually had a guest former Scotland international on who actually had a Scottish accent and hadn't clearly just qualified through ancestry


----------



## irunthepeg

Yeah, f*** off buddy we absolutely need more Laine clips. f***in every time this kid steps on the ice someone scores. kids f***in dirt nasty man. Does f***in ovi have a hatrick in Helsinki this season I dont f***in think so bud. I'm f***in tellin ya Patrik "golden flow" Laine is pottin 50 in '19 f***in callin it right now. Clap bombs, f*** moms, wheel, snipe, and f***in celly boys f***


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

eat shit @HFBCommenter


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony @HFBCommenter


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng where is your Johnson gif


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng where is your Johnson gif




Which one?


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Which one?



You know full well which one.


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Doland




Pls come back


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> You know full well which one.


----------



## Ceremony

There we go.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> There we go.




I wasn't sure if it was that one, the one when he downs the champagne, or the one when he taps on the window when Mark is firing Sophie


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Siamese Dream

Mark, is that normal pooing you're doing?


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Went to get my haircut today and the pretty blonde Polish girl has done it like the past 5 or 6 times, but I'm still too scared to ask for "the usual" because it would be really embarrassing if she didn't know it, like that Harry Enfield Polish cafe sketch.

"I'll just have my usual please"
"What is usual?"
"What I've had every day for the last year"
*shrugs shoulders*
"duży cappuccino"

It wouldn't surprise me, she probably sees many customers every day and has nothing but utter contempt for me. Unlike your typical hairdresser, she never speaks to me, which is also an advantage at the same time because she's very quick.


----------



## irunthepeg

Please stop it with the unnecessary use of @ and likes. The notifications being sent are causing a heavy load on the servers. If it continues we're going to have to restrict their use.


----------



## irunthepeg

watch the Likes bro

(watch them go UP)


----------



## Finnish your Czech

@irunthepeg hope you're having a wonderful day


----------



## irunthepeg

Thank you @Finnish your Czech I hope you are too


----------



## Finnish your Czech

NP @irunthepeg


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Went to get my haircut today and the pretty blonde Polish girl has done it like the past 5 or 6 times, but I'm still too scared to ask for "the usual" because it would be really embarrassing if she didn't know it, like that Harry Enfield Polish cafe sketch.
> 
> "I'll just have my usual please"
> "What is usual?"
> "What I've had every day for the last year"
> *shrugs shoulders*
> "duży cappuccino"
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me, she probably sees many customers every day and has nothing but utter contempt for me. Unlike your typical hairdresser, she never speaks to me, which is also an advantage at the same time because she's very quick.



My last haircut was by a different pair of guys than usual. Nice chaps. Had some weird religious music channel on the telly but he didn't seem to resent me and my hair going in, so that was something.


----------



## Ceremony

This has to be a dream! Nothing this bad can happen in reality.


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Ceremony




----------



## Bones Malone

anyone have that old pic of a former lounger on a bike with ray's head photoshopped on it?


----------



## irunthepeg

Please stop it with the unnecessary use of @ and likes. The notifications being sent are causing a heavy load on the servers. If it continues we're going to have to restrict their use.


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Please stop it with the unnecessary use of @ and likes. The notifications being sent are causing a heavy load on the servers. If it continues we're going to have to restrict their use.




but we got new servers in 2017 so how can this be lol.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

@Guerzy man what's up???


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> @Guerzy man what's up???


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Guerzy said:


>


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Jay from The Inbetweeners seen in a Ladbrokes advert

Oh, and followed by the lovely Lily James wasting her talent in an iPhone advert. If you've ever imagined what Half of Ireland girl looked like, she had similar facial features to her.


----------



## Ceremony

Jay loves an advert. Ladbrokes, Game, the car insurance one where he's a seagull


----------



## Finnish your Czech

@Guerzy hope the Jets win tonight! Glad to see you posting


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Jay loves an advert. Ladbrokes, Game, the car insurance one where he's a seagull




Got a missed call from Ralph Lauren
It didn't even ring did it?


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> @Guerzy hope the Jets win tonight! Glad to see you posting




Thank you so much for the kind words @Finnish your Czech.


----------



## Pip

Guerzy, Today at 4:20 PMReport
641Like+ Multi-QuoteReply
Finnish your Czech likes this


----------



## PullHard

Hi=ello ...... sup gang???????


----------



## Pip

Eternal Sunshine said:


> Hi=ello ...... sup gang???????





haha kiss me lol


----------



## PullHard

the kiss meme is quietly roaring back @Pip


----------



## Pip

Eternal Sunshine said:


> the kiss meme is quietly roaring back @Pip




Langley Warriors win provincials - Langley Times


----------



## PullHard

That is one handsome coaching staff! @Pip


----------



## Deficient Mode

Eternal Sunshine said:


> the kiss meme is quietly roaring back @Pip




I have popularized the "ehat" meme with every new group of people I meet.


----------



## Ceremony

Great. The big triple. Uninterested, unavailable, and physically repulsed.


----------



## PullHard

Hey @Ceremony


----------



## Ceremony

Driving Instructor: What did you stall for?
Mark Corrigan: Because I can't drive. That's why I'm having a driving lesson.
Driving Instructor: All right, fine. Go again, easy on the clutch.
Mark Corrigan: [voiceover] He hasn't even told me which pedal is which! He's assuming an incredible degree of knowledge.
[Mark stalls again]
Driving Instructor: Bloody hell, you are terrible.
Mark Corrigan: I'm sorry, but I can't drive. Maybe in your career as a driving instructor you may get one or two pupils from failed states like Eritrea where they have no licensing infrastructure but basically already know how to drive, however I should warn you that the vast majority are going to be people like me, who can't drive.


----------



## PullHard

I said " Hey @Ceremony  " ...


----------



## Ceremony

Eternal Sunshine said:


> I said " Hey @Ceremony  " ...



Five minutes. 

Not creepy at all.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Driving Instructor: What did you stall for?
> Mark Corrigan: Because I can't drive. That's why I'm having a driving lesson.
> Driving Instructor: All right, fine. Go again, easy on the clutch.
> Mark Corrigan: [voiceover] He hasn't even told me which pedal is which! He's assuming an incredible degree of knowledge.
> [Mark stalls again]
> Driving Instructor: Bloody hell, you are terrible.
> Mark Corrigan: I'm sorry, but I can't drive. Maybe in your career as a driving instructor you may get one or two pupils from failed states like Eritrea where they have no licensing infrastructure but basically already know how to drive, however I should warn you that the vast majority are going to be people like me, who can't drive.




I'M NOT GOING! WHY'S IT NOT GOING?! WHY ISN'T IT GOING?!
YOU'VE GOT THE HANDBRAKE ON YOU COCK!

SHIT I CAN'T FIND THE BITING POINT, WHERE IS THE BITING POINT


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> I'M NOT GOING! WHY'S IT NOT GOING?! WHY ISN'T IT GOING?!
> YOU'VE GOT THE HANDBRAKE ON YOU COCK!
> 
> **** I CAN'T FIND THE BITING POINT, WHERE IS THE BITING POINT




Simon never did tell us how he passed his test.


----------



## Guerzy

THIS was not supposed to happen for Marko in Colorado. I am completely stirred right now. Get Marko Dano out of Colorado, they're going to ruin his career just like Quenneville/Chicago and Maurice/Winnipeg tried to do. Anybody who can't see the things he does is clearly not watching correctly and clearly doesn't know the game and what to watch for. Incredible IQ. Magnificent angles. Elite positioning. He just KNOWS where to be and when. It isn't Marko Dano who looks bad for Colorado, it's the players he is playing with who don't know how to make proper reads which is leaving Marko Dano hung out to dry and look bad when actually Marko looks elite and his linemates are flops. Not the fanciest looking skater but neither was Luc Robitaille. Get him out of Colorado asap. They could have had a great 3rd liner who could have filled into the top 6 when needed, and eventually should have been a real solid top 6 winger. Think 20g, 50 pts. **** this.


----------



## PullHard

THIS was not supposed to happen for Marko in Colorado. I am completely stirred right now. Get Marko Dano out of Colorado, they're going to ruin his career just like Quenneville/Chicago and Maurice/Winnipeg tried to do. Anybody who can't see the things he does is clearly not watching correctly and clearly doesn't know the game and what to watch for. Incredible IQ. Magnificent angles. Elite positioning. He just KNOWS where to be and when. It isn't Marko Dano who looks bad for Colorado, it's the players he is playing with who don't know how to make proper reads which is leaving Marko Dano hung out to dry and look bad when actually Marko looks elite and his linemates are flops. Not the fanciest looking skater but neither was Luc Robitaille. Get him out of Colorado asap. They could have had a great 3rd liner who could have filled into the top 6 when needed, and eventually should have been a real solid top 6 winger. Think 20g, 50 pts. **** this.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Eternal Sunshine said:


> Hi=ello ...... sup gang???????



Woah


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I'M NOT GOING! WHY'S IT NOT GOING?! WHY ISN'T IT GOING?!
> YOU'VE GOT THE HANDBRAKE ON YOU COCK!
> 
> **** I CAN'T FIND THE BITING POINT, WHERE IS THE BITING POINT



_Why are you indicating?_


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> _Why are you indicating?_




I need to alert other road users as to my intentions!


----------



## Fogelhund

Is the internet broken today? First FB goes down, now HF Boards?


----------



## John Price

Darren Peng said:


> I need to alert other road users as to my intentions!




Why don't you just use the satnav

wont' be told what to do by a woman


----------



## John Price

hfboards servers acting up again  

give em a good kick


----------



## irunthepeg

Like this post if you actually contribute to HFBoards in a positive manner


----------



## RayP

Darren Peng said:


> I'M NOT GOING! WHY'S IT NOT GOING?! WHY ISN'T IT GOING?!
> YOU'VE GOT THE HANDBRAKE ON YOU COCK!
> 
> **** I CAN'T FIND THE BITING POINT, WHERE IS THE BITING POINT




cock isn't censored?


niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


eggplant


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> cock isn't censored?
> 
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> 
> eggplant




Joe's zip up vest


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

all in for ZION boys


----------



## Guerzy

*There will be NO Marko Dano threads on hf boards.

Thank you.*


----------



## John Price

Marko Dano is elite


----------



## John Price

In HUT Marko Dano is rated OVR 94


----------



## John Price

@Dugray @Oogie Boogie



weeb


----------



## John Price

@Lunazaia Nox Fleuret resolve compile issue from picky python

*AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'rfind'*


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony did you see Charlotte big jugs is going on "I'm a Celebrity"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony did you see Charlotte big jugs is going on "I'm a Celebrity"


----------



## John Price

*AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'rfind'*


----------



## John Price

* index = item["time"].rfind(':')*
*AttributeError: 'int' object has no attribute 'rfind'*


----------



## John Price

'.' or ) expected


----------



## John Price

File "C:/Users/sql2.py", line 13

^
SyntaxError: unexpected EOF while parsing


----------



## John Price

for item in json_data["data"]:
data_string = str(item["HFB"])
#This is the precursor
colon_index = data_string.rfind('username')
#This is the postcursor
colon_index2 = data_string.rfind('post')
differential = colon_index2 - colon_index

print("Phase 1")
Phase1 = data_string[colon_index+7:]
print(Phase1)
print("---------")
print("Phase 2")
Phase2 = data_string[colon_index2:]
print(Phase2)
print("---------")
# print(Phase2 - Phase1)
print("Alleged subtraction result")
print(Phase2.replace(Phase1,""))
print("AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA")


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony are you watching the EIHL action


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony are you watching the EIHL action



I tried earlier but FreeSports moved channel numbers at the start of the week and I tried retuning my telly three times and it still wouldn't show up


----------



## RayP

Like this post.


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> Like this post.




@RayP It seems hf has disabled the like feature due to the unnecessary use of @ and likes. The notifications being sent are causing a heavy load on the servers.


----------



## RayP

Guerzy said:


> @RayP It seems hf has disabled the like feature due to the unnecessary use of @ and likes. The notifications being sent are causing a heavy load on the servers.




Imagine living in a world where you upgrade your servers so they can handle a small trade but it can’t handle likes and @‘s lmao


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> Imagine living in a world where you upgrade your servers so they can handle a small trade but it can’t handle likes and @‘s lmao




@RayP "new servers 2017"


----------



## RayP

Guerzy said:


> @RayP "new servers 2017"




They upgraded from 2002 to 2016. They’re getting close to 2018.


----------



## John Price

@Deficient Mode


----------



## Guerzy

Married men, there are opportunities to click, scroll, look, and indulge in internet filth every moment of the day. But remember, the score card of your self-control comes not in the public moments but in the private ones. If she's not your wife, get off her profile. If she's not your wife, don't click that thumbnail image. If she's not your wife, don't watch that video. Every time you give in to lusting after another woman you give up your genuine ability to tell your wife that you love her. A man who guards his eyes, shields his heart. But a man who entertains his desires, also entertains his demise. Stand strong men.


----------



## John Price

Thought of the day - As my esteemed associate and Friend The Great Frank Gore has taught me & tells me "These haters can't hold me back"


----------



## John Price

Gareth Southgate was at the Super Bowl in February and has been a big NFL fan since he was a kid. Wonder if he bandwagons popular NFL teams like @Shrimper


----------



## Guerzy

*Stand strong men. *


----------



## John Price

Thought of the day - As my esteemed associate and Friend The Great Frank Gore has taught me & tells me "These haters can't hold me back"


----------



## Ceremony

The Welsh are letting you down here m8 @Darren Peng


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> The Welsh are letting you down here m8 @Darren Peng




I thought I wasn't Welsh


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I thought I wasn't Welsh



I would pretend to be English too if I came from this f***ing clownshow.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I would pretend to be English too if I came from this ****ing clownshow.




To be fair this is in Milford Haven which is literally in the arse end of nowhere

But I'm not going to deny the majority of Welsh voters absolutely f***ed themselves over


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> To be fair this is in Milford Haven which is literally in the arse end of nowhere
> 
> But I'm not going to deny the majority of Welsh voters absolutely ****ed themselves over



I'd always thought this would be better if it was a royal rumble type affair, and this appears to be being vindicated.


----------



## Siamese Dream

My boss at work was giving some hot takes on it today and was going on about how everyone thought Leave would never win and that was why Dave had the confidence to call it on and the entire remain campaign basically mailed it in.

I said honestly part of me always knew Leave would win, before the campaigning even started, then as the impending doom came closer and closer I was convinced that would be the case.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Also @Ceremony do you remember on Fresh Meat when drunk Sabine is telling Josie about when she was a trophy girlfriend and used to go and watch the boyfriend play darts with his friends?

I don't know if I've ever mentioned in my later years of school me and my friends used to play darts in someone's garage and have a few beers, and some of them used to bring their girlfriends along. I was reminded of this because I saw one of them in my local pub recently, she ended up going out with 3 of the guys in our group during this time over the course of a few years (with the exes still being part of the group and still coming to darts, so a bit awks) she probably at least f***ed one of the others as well, she seems to still be with the 3rd boyfriend now though.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Also @Ceremony do you remember on Fresh Meat when drunk Sabine is telling Josie about when she was a trophy girlfriend and used to go and watch the boyfriend play darts with his friends?
> 
> I don't know if I've ever mentioned in my later years of school me and my friends used to play darts in someone's garage and have a few beers, and some of them used to bring their girlfriends along. I was reminded of this because I saw one of them in my local pub recently, she ended up going out with 3 of the guys in our group during this time over the course of a few years (with the exes still being part of the group and still coming to darts, so a bit awks) she probably at least ****ed one of the others as well, she seems to still be with the 3rd boyfriend now though.



Not doing well to dispel the notion that Wales is a cultural wasteland, if pished darts in a garage is enough to make a girl f*** three different guys in the one friend group


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Not doing well to dispel the notion that Wales is a cultural wasteland, if pished darts in a garage is enough to make a girl **** three different guys in the one friend group




This was after I moved to England, hence why I saw the girl in my local


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## John Price

Thought of the day - As my esteemed associate and Friend The Great Frank Gore has taught me & tells me "These haters can't hold me back"


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng @SoupyFIN look who's turned up at the Gran Turismo World Final:


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony have I mentioned that the couple who work in my office now live in a van in the car park?

They're both vegan/vegetarian and the bloke is a part-time musician as well of course. He's genuinely the nicest bloke in the world, but apparently they've moved out of their house and are now living in this converted van to "reduce their carbon footprint" and keep costs down.


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Doland




Go to avatar settings and select refined nut oil


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony have I mentioned that the couple who work in my office now live in a van in the car park?
> 
> They're both vegan/vegetarian and the bloke is a part-time musician as well of course. He's genuinely the nicest bloke in the world, but apparently they've moved out of their house and are now living in this converted van to "reduce their carbon footprint" and keep costs down.



I bet he smells awful.


----------



## John Price

Thought of the day - As my esteemed associate and Friend The Great Frank Gore has taught me & tells me "These haters can't hold me back"


----------



## izzy

its time to play the gameeee


----------



## Mantis

izzy said:


> its time to play the gameeee



Stfu


----------



## izzy

make the lounge great again


----------



## John Price

Cool jewelry shining so bright
Strawberry champagne on ice
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like

Sex by the fire at night
Silk sheets and diamonds all white
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN

When the sharpest words wanna cut me down
I'm gonna send a flood, gonna drown them out
I am brave, I am bruised
I am who I'm meant to be, this is me

Look out 'cause here I come
And I'm marching on to the beat I drum
I'm not scared to be seen
I make no apologies, this is me


----------



## John Price

I won't let them break me down to dust
I know that there's a place for us
For we are glorious


----------



## John Price

long live PNut


----------



## John Price

Relocated got a bigger palace on the water
Pull up to the club, I toss valet a couple hunnid
Women in abundance, I got to f*** 'em by appointments
Pray that bundle come from Haiti, I'ma give you what you wanted

I f***ed her in the park, now we f***in' on the jet
You f***in' with my squad, I'ma put that shit to rest
Studied all these Racial Slurs 'cause this life is just a test
I need my hunnit million, you can't tell me nothing less

They gave my Racial Slur 10, lawyer said he did his best
These streets ain't where you wanna be and Rozay told you that
The only natural talent Racial Slurs had was being violent
If a Racial Slur take my life, I pray he see me smilin', boss


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

in this thread only freestyle allowed


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

started in the ghetto now we worldwide


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper


----------



## John Price

HFBCommenter said:


>




"I hope you ain't offended by this, but I think your ass fine as shit" lol


----------



## John Price

Racial Slurs got beef but it cant be much
I'm still walking through the crowds like I cant be touched
Top back all black Gretzky puck
Ice skater lil' later might let me f***


----------



## John Price

Smoking the best spliff in a brand new Benz
No I.D. on the track let the story begin, begin
Lookin' in the mirror but I don't see much
Staring in the streets so I don't sleep much
Watching the snakes so they don't creep up
But the way I'm gettin' dis money Racial Slurs cant keep up


----------



## John Price

Smoking the best spliff in a brand new Benz
No I.D. on the track let the story begin, begin


----------



## John Price

* When I'm alone in my room, sometimes I stare at the wall 
Automatic weapons on the flo' but who can you call 
My down bitch, one who live by the code 
Put this music shit aside, gettin' it in on the road*


----------



## John Price

*****s got beef but it cant be much
I'm still walking through the crowds like I cant be touched
Top back all black Gretzky puck
Ice skater lil' later might let me ****


----------



## John Price

*****s got beef but it cant be much
I'm still walking through the crowds like I cant be touched
Top back all black Gretzky puck
Ice skater lil' later might let me ****


----------



## John Price

I touch work like I'm convertible Burt
I got distribution, so I'm convertin' the work


----------



## John Price




----------



## PullHard

[scroll] kiss [/scroll]


----------



## PullHard

which bb codes still work ?


----------



## John Price

Racial Slurs killing Racial Slurs like they got a license
Racial Slurs crossing over like they Allen Iverson


----------



## John Price

I'm in a jungle
Lions, tigers and gorillas and shit Racial Slur
It's a lot of monkey ass Racial Slurs out here too
How to hustle Racial Slur
Rules, laws, strategy

10 million dollars later I'm a blessing Racial Slur
How a Racial Slur rich but still stressing Racial Slur
Glock .40, Smith & Wesson Racial Slur
Streets will never ever stop testing Racial Slurs


----------



## John Price

Rap game everybody skimming off the top
f*** interest as long as you pull it off the lock
***s wanna f***, haters wanna hate
Certified sack boy, black Ronald Reagan


----------



## John Price

ehat


----------



## John Price

Rap game everybody skimming off the top
**** interest as long as you pull it off the lock
***s wanna ****, haters wanna hate
Certified sack boy, black Ronald Reagan


----------



## John Price

if it were up to @SoupyFIN the Lounge would just be a boring place filled with news articles...OOPS YOU CAN'T EVEN TALK POLITICS ANYMORE!


----------



## John Price

i'm sorry SOUPY should we just talk about things YOU like like Moomin and boring f1 racin'  @SoupyFIN


----------



## John Price

VROOM VROOM VETTEL WON THE F1 GRAND PRIX VROOM VROOM F1


----------



## John Price

VROOM VROOM ANDERSON VROOM VOORM VETTEL VROOM VROOM THAT GUY WHO KEEPS WINNING THAT EVERYONE HATES VROOM VOORM DANICA PATRIC


----------



## John Price

this is now a hip hop thread


----------



## irunthepeg

New
Connor's breakout as an electric offensive player must really have come as a surprise to Sweeney, the 2016 U.S. WJC management, and absolutely no one else.​


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> New
> Connor's breakout as an electric offensive player must really have come as a surprise to Sweeney, the 2016 U.S. WJC management, and absolutely no one else.​



post future boi


----------



## John Price

metro boomin want some more


----------



## John Price

why can't i embed videos anymore


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Relocated got a bigger palace on the water
Pull up to the club, I toss valet a couple hunnid
Women in abundance, I got to **** 'em by appointments
Pray that bundle come from Haiti, I'ma give you what you wanted

I ****ed her in the park, now we ****in' on the jet
You ****in' with my squad, I'ma put that **** to rest
Studied all these *****s 'cause this life is just a test
I need my hunnit million, you can't tell me nothing less

They gave my ***** 10, lawyer said he did his best
These streets ain't where you wanna be and Rozay told you that
The only natural talent *****s had was being violent
If a ***** take my life, I pray he see me smilin', boss


----------



## Mantis

Rick Ross sucks. 

Play some good shit Mikey


----------



## John Price

Mantis said:


> Rick Ross sucks.
> 
> Play some good **** Mikey




okay


----------



## Mantis

f*** ya Mikey! Blast this one in your CRV


----------



## John Price

Podcast: Apodcalypse
Episode: Ep. 26 - Bushcraft
Position: 00:28:25
Link: Podplayer - Podcast Addict web player


----------



## John Price

guys i want to stop posting rap lyrics and videos for a sec to express my frustration with stupid python. dumb language.


----------



## John Price

bust a cap in python


----------



## John Price

finna


----------



## PullHard

is hfbcommenter ixcuincle?


----------



## LarryFisherman

Eternal Sunshine said:


> is hfbcommenter ixcuincle?



lol


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> lol



you work w ith docker?


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> you work w ith docker?




yes. i have a local docker server (an old mac pro running ubuntu server 18.04) and a docker/kube environment running in aws that i deploy for scaled work stuff.


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> yes. i have a local docker server (an old mac pro running ubuntu server 18.04) and a docker/kube environment running in aws that i deploy for scaled work stuff.



nice i'll study up on docker

you can help me if i have questions


----------



## John Price

*Docker* is a computer program that performs operating-system-level virtualization, also known as "containerization".[6] It was first released in 2013 and is developed by Docker, Inc.[7]
Docker is used to run software packages called "containers". Containers are isolated from each other and bundle their own tools, libraries and configuration files; they can communicate with each other through well-defined channels. All containers are run by a single operating system kernel and are thus more lightweight than virtual machines. Containers are created from "images" that specify their precise contents. Images are often created by combining and modifying standard images downloaded from public repositories.


----------



## John Price

ubuntu


----------



## John Price

lubuntu


----------



## John Price

RED HAT


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> nice i'll study up on docker
> 
> you can help me if i have questions




what would you need docker for?

it's target is those in business who need to run their applications in isolation with minimal overhead. Kube added on top allows it to become scalable. I don't see any reason a jobless person would ever need to touch docker or kube.


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> what would you need docker for?
> 
> it's target is those in business who need to run their applications in isolation with minimal overhead. Kube added on top allows it to become scalable. I don't see any reason a jobless person would ever need to touch docker or kube.




i just like to keep up to date on the latest technologies


----------



## John Price

plus it doesn't sound like you do much programming and rather handle the administrative or VM side of IT.


----------



## John Price

i retired from programmin' i quit


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> i just like to keep up to date on the latest technologies




i mean, i feel ya, but completely out of context is a difficult way to do any technology learning.

you struggle with python because you have no application for it. If you got a job as a jr. dev or jr. dev in test, you would have meaningful action to take, and it would be much easier to comprehend - especially when you can lean on those around you who know better.

same for docker. I don't know how you're going to 'learn' its power and capabilities without a reason to use it. What will you deploy with it? just stock images of linux environments?


----------



## John Price

it's easier to set up a vm or set up a desktop with administrative skills than program. Because you don't have to learn a new language to do your tasks. You can just set up docker or set up Windows server or whatever OS you all workin' with. You don't have to implement dumb logic like programming. Programming is for nerds.


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> i mean, i feel ya, but completely out of context is a difficult way to do any technology learning.
> 
> you struggle with python because you have no application for it. If you got a job as a jr. dev or jr. dev in test, you would have meaningful action to take, and it would be much easier to comprehend - especially when you can lean on those around you who know better.
> 
> same for docker. I don't know how you're going to 'learn' its power and capabilities without a reason to use it. What will you deploy with it? just stock images of linux environments?




don't worry about it. I just am interested in picking it up.


----------



## John Price

Given my repeated struggles with Python I think it is best that I refocus my talents on system administration and docker


----------



## John Price

is @irunthepeg a system administrator. do you set up environments ftb at work


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> it's easier to set up a vm or set up a desktop with administrative skills than program. Because you don't have to learn a new language to do your tasks. You can just set up docker or set up Windows server or whatever OS you all workin' with. You don't have to implement dumb logic like programming. Programming is for nerds.




setting up vm's (via vbox or vmware, or esxi or citrix or whatever) is way different and creating container images and deploying them. you'll still have to build them + run scripts to deploy them appropriately. It's not foolproof.

there's a shit load of docs for docker though, so you could start reading through them for sure.


----------



## John Price

everyone knows i'm the smartest computer guy in discord


----------



## John Price

i don't like to BRAG but come on

you talking to someone who didn't have to hire help to build their computer  

@Hammettf2b


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> setting up vm's (via vbox or vmware, or esxi or citrix or whatever) is way different and creating container images and deploying them. you'll still have to build them + run scripts to deploy them appropriately. It's not foolproof.
> 
> there's a **** load of docs for docker though, so you could start reading through them for sure.




u use virtualbox


----------



## John Price

Used a little virtualbox but it was a PITA. I was runnin' it on 8 Gig Ram tho.


----------



## John Price

too lazy to read documentation. Just wanna play around and get dirty with the nitty gritty.


----------



## John Price

I believe @OmniCube is a system administrator too. Weigh in.


----------



## John Price

System Administration is easy. You install images to computers. You set up passwords. You reset passwords. That is my job.


----------



## John Price

IF i had one


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> u use virtualbox




I mainly use xenServer, which is a cancerous program - but it does what i need.

I run a dell r610 in the basement which powers most of the machines I need, sans the docker specific machine i mentioned above which was setup prior to my purchase of the rack server.

I do use vbox locally. I like vmware better, but free works for now, which vbox is. It's a pretty powerful little tool.

I rarely need local vms anymore though. The r610 handles everything I need and then some.


----------



## Hammettf2b

HFBCommenter said:


> i don't like to BRAG but come on
> 
> you talking to someone who didn't have to hire help to build their computer
> 
> @Hammettf2b



says the guy with 2003 computer technology in his rig


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> says the guy with 2003 computer technology in his rig




Dude 1155 LMI motherboard is not 2003 computer technology


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> I mainly use xenServer, which is a cancerous program - but it does what i need.
> 
> I run a dell r610 in the basement which powers most of the machines I need, sans the docker specific machine i mentioned above which was setup prior to my purchase of the rack server.
> 
> I do use vbox locally. I like vmware better, but free works for now, which vbox is. It's a pretty powerful little tool.
> 
> I rarely need local vms anymore though. The r610 handles everything I need and then some.




nice it sounds like you use a lot of vm. imma start looking into that here.


----------



## irunthepeg

HFBCommenter said:


> is @irunthepeg a system administrator. do you set up environments ftb at work




I'm not a sys admin but I have done plenty of that yes


----------



## Hammettf2b

HFBCommenter said:


> Dude 1155 LMI motherboard is not 2003 computer technology



way to go out of the way to buy a overclockable processor just to not overclock it noob


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> I'm not a sys admin but I have done plenty of that yes



nice that seems more palatable than problem solving in code. nobody wants to throw dumb exceptions and try catch blocks and stuff


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> way to go out of the way to buy a overclockable processor just to not overclock it noob



it's goin to blow up if you overclock it dummy


----------



## John Price

"I'm going to make this processor go faster than it was programmed to do. What could go wrong." 

How do you think @Oogie Boogie motherboard melted in the first place?


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> I believe @OmniCube is a system administrator too. Weigh in.




he is definitely a programmer, not just an admin.


----------



## irunthepeg

HFBCommenter said:


> nice that seems more palatable than problem solving in code. nobody wants to throw dumb exceptions and try catch blocks and stuff




you're an idiot


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> you're an idiot



village idiot to be exact


----------



## Hammettf2b

HFBCommenter said:


> it's goin to blow up if you overclock it dummy



Ya because you have no clue what you are doing


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> too lazy to read documentation. Just wanna play around and get dirty with the nitty gritty.




this is why you'll fail at everything you do. you'd rather it be handed to you than work for it.

you'll never learn tech in a meaningful way with this attitude.


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> this is why you'll fail at everything you do. you'd rather it be handed to you than work for it.
> 
> you'll never learn tech in a meaningful way with this attitude.



meh tech is about playing around and learning as you go. ain't nobody read documentation


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> Ya because you have no clue what you are doing



you overclock your 1151?


----------



## LarryFisherman

HFBCommenter said:


> meh tech is about playing around and learning as you go. ain't nobody read documentation




that's unequivocally untrue on every level by every measure.


----------



## Ceremony

StanGetz said:


> this is why you'll fail at everything you do. you'd rather it be handed to you than work for it.
> 
> you'll never learn tech in a meaningful way with this attitude.



Can you tell me anything about installing printer drivers?


----------



## Hammettf2b

HFBCommenter said:


> you overclock your 1151?



No, I didn't want to overclock, so I didn't buy a processor that could be overclocked.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

HFBCommenter said:


> "I'm going to make this processor go faster than it was programmed to do. What could go wrong."
> 
> How do you think @Oogie Boogie motherboard melted in the first place?



Old board and it apparently started to leak. Poof FIRE!


----------



## John Price

Oogie Boogie said:


> Old board and it apparently started to leak. Poof FIRE!



damn


----------



## John Price

Did you OC?


----------



## John Price

Why would one need to OC?


----------



## John Price

Gonna grab some lunch and then read up on docker.


----------



## John Price

Solomon Hykes started Docker in France as an internal project within dotCloud, a platform-as-a-service company,[8] with initial contributions by other dotCloud engineers including Andrea Luzzardi and Francois-Xavier Bourlet.[9] Jeff Lindsay also became involved as an independent collaborator.[_citation needed_] Docker represents an evolution of dotCloud's proprietary technology, which is itself built on earlier open-source projects such as Cloudlets.[_clarification needed_][_citation needed_]


----------



## John Price

You guys don't understand how intelligent I am. I have more experience coding various systems than @OmniCube


----------



## John Price

#include<iostream.h>


----------



## John Price

#include<iomanip.h>


----------



## John Price

cout<<"me leet"<<endl; 

This type of code is useless okay? people need people who can set up virtual environments!


----------



## member 157595

My head seriously hurts after reading the last two pages. I'm speechless.


----------



## John Price

OmniCube said:


> My head seriously hurts after reading the last two pages. I'm speechless.




Another knowledge bomb dropped. I'm telling you programming is pointless. I've been programming this python for weeks now. It serves no point. I would be better off installing a VM server.


----------



## irunthepeg

shut the f*** up, Mike


----------



## John Price

discord boys


----------



## Oogie Boogie

HFBCommenter said:


> Did you OC?



Nope. I haven never done any over-clocking
Might try it just the one time at least with my new stuff just to see how it goes.


----------



## John Price

okay


----------



## LarryFisherman

OmniCube said:


> My head seriously hurts after reading the last two pages. I'm speechless.




lol

at least he's going to shift to installing vms.


----------



## LarryFisherman

cant wait until you over-allocate memory and wreck both the host+guest and come here asking what's wrong


----------



## John Price

StanGetz said:


> cant wait until you over-allocate memory and wreck both the host+guest and come here asking what's wrong



lirl i would


----------



## John Price

GUIS WHY IS VM RUNNIN SO SLOW HALP


----------



## John Price

boys i just noticed if the powers that be remove the lounge my computer trolling may not be received as well in geek emporium where competent people visit 

SAVE THE LOUNGE


----------



## John Price

"i don't make love, baby, i make magic"


----------



## John Price

we need lounge so i can post rick rozay


----------



## Mantis

HFBCommenter said:


> ubuntu


----------



## John Price

how to hustle Racial Slur


----------



## John Price

Racial Slurs riding gold rims and they mama po'
And they kill a family member for that envelope
I'm the Lionel Richie to these Commodores
We flip pies to franchising Dominoes


----------



## John Price

Enter to win a Pierre-Luc Dubois signed jersey and 4 lower level tickets to the game on 12/8 against the Washington Capitals!


----------



## John Price

It's me Racial Slur
It's me Racial Slur
While we do our thing gimme sick fee Racial Slur
Love to take a picture Racial Slur this is history Racial Slur
I'm used to gettin' money you can miss me Racial Slur


----------



## HanSolo

HFBCommenter said:


> discord boys



You jabronis banned me from Discord


----------



## John Price

HanSolo said:


> You jabronis banned me from Discord



which one

there's a new one


----------



## John Price

pm chippah


----------



## HanSolo

HFBCommenter said:


> which one
> 
> there's a new one



You PM Chippah


----------



## Mantis

HanSolo said:


> You PM Chippah



Mike ruined the first one so Chippah made a better one.


----------



## HanSolo

Mantis said:


> Mike ruined the first one so Chippah made a better one.



Invite.


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## Mantis

HanSolo said:


> Invite.



I dont know how. I will tell Chippah to


----------



## irunthepeg

HanSolo said:


> Invite.




no mods (battle doesn't count cause he doesn't do shit)


----------



## John Price

no mods club


----------



## John Price




----------



## irunthepeg

@duckjet


----------



## Mantis

Now thats a gif I have not seen in a long time...


----------



## John Price




----------



## irunthepeg

@HanSolo change your name back this one is TRASH and please see post above


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> @HanSolo change your name back this one is TRASH and please see post above


----------



## PullHard

sup boys


----------



## Deficient Mode

Eternal Sunshine said:


> sup boys




Eternal grind in a sunless mine


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> Eternal grind in a sunless mine




what you up to these days


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN talk me out of buying the Father's Edition of Far Cry 5.


----------



## Deficient Mode

HFBCommenter said:


> what you up to these days




Looking for a job again but I have an inside track on something I think.

Hbu?


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> Looking for a job again but I have an inside track on something I think.
> 
> Hbu?




you not teaching anymore?


----------



## Deficient Mode

HFBCommenter said:


> you not teaching anymore?




I left my PhD program with an MA since it was obvious my research interests were never going to come to fruition with the faculty there, and I became disillusioned with academia. I don't have an Education degree to teach in public schools. Maybe I could become a teacher at a private school or something but I don't think I want to.


----------



## John Price

Relocated got a bigger palace on the water
Pull up to the club, I toss valet a couple hunnid
Women in abundance, I got to **** 'em by appointments
Pray that bundle come from Haiti, I'ma give you what you wanted


----------



## HanSolo

irunthepeg said:


> @HanSolo change your name back this one is TRASH and please see post above


----------



## HanSolo

irunthepeg said:


> no mods (battle doesn't count cause he doesn't do ****)


----------



## John Price

Yeah like I told you a long time ago fam, y'all my motivation I keep fighting doing this for y'all. Every time I get somethin' in the mail Whether it's strapable or not from the courts I keep putting it down because y'all my motivation. I appreciate the love 

Racial Slurs riding gold rims and they mama po' And they kill a family member for that envelope I'm the Lionel Richie to these Commodores We flip pies to franchising Dominoes


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## HanSolo

irunthepeg said:


> @duckjet



The absolute f***in GOAT


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## John Price

Swedish Puck Mafia said:


> Amber Shinsel



Six bitches phone numbers on the same napkin 
Now thats what the f*** I call a chain reaction


----------



## John Price

* Seen the UFO's, FBI, ATF let 'em know how a Racial Slur ride*


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

HFBCommenter said:


> Six *****es phone numbers on the same napkin




Do you still use toilet paper instead of napkins?


----------



## PullHard




----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Coffey Filter

How do I delete a trophy?


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng I'm watching an EIHL game

The Coventry goalie has Pikachu on his mask


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng I'm watching an EIHL game
> 
> The Coventry goalie has Pikachu on his mask




I think the game was actually last night

An absolutely appalling crowd in Coventry, even for a midweek game

PS I've played on that rink multiple times, it's as shit as it looks


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I think the game was actually last night
> 
> An absolutely appalling crowd in Coventry, even for a midweek game
> 
> PS I've played on that rink multiple times, it's as **** as it looks



I liked the vending machines behind one of the goals.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> I think the game was actually last night
> 
> An absolutely appalling crowd in Coventry, even for a midweek game
> 
> PS I've played on that rink multiple times, it's as **** as it looks



There was a bit on the BBC news abut Kubica's comeback and they had Jolyon talking about it

Bit awks to have a guy saying how amazing it is that he can be outdriven by a guy with one arm who's not raced for several years


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> There was a bit on the BBC news abut Kubica's comeback and they had Jolyon talking about it
> 
> Bit awks to have a guy saying how amazing it is that he can be outdriven by a guy with one arm who's not raced for several years


----------



## Siamese Dream

Trying to think who from a film/TV this Clive bloke reminds me of


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## darko

@HFBCommenter when will Redskins be good again?


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## darko

Salt!


----------



## John Price

@darko


----------



## John Price

Will you still be talking trash after the Saints blow you out?


----------



## John Price

Go bandwagon on the Patriots or something.


----------



## John Price

As intolerable as you are you're still not as worse as @Shrimper.


----------



## darko

HFBCommenter said:


> As intolerable as you are you're still not as worse as @Shrimper.




Oh wow, you really are salty.


----------



## darko

HFBCommenter said:


> Will you still be talking trash after the Saints blow you out?




In playoffs. Do you what playoffs are?


----------



## John Price

Go talk in the other Lounge threads instead of this one. There are like 20 other ones.


----------



## John Price

At least it's good to see you're posting in Lounge again


----------



## darko

Also it's not thrash talk if it's true.


----------



## John Price

You probably didn't even watch the game. On at 4 am


----------



## John Price

Just like @Shrimper. Goes to bed, Pens play at midnight


----------



## John Price

I just don't understand why you lot just don't move to America so you don't have to deal with all these time differences


----------



## darko

HFBCommenter said:


> You probably didn't even watch the game. On at 4 am




Not that I posted in GDT during the game or anything like that.


----------



## darko

HFBCommenter said:


> I just don't understand why you lot just don't move to America so you don't have to deal with all these time differences




Because we enjoy living in great countries. No sane person would downgrade for no reason.


----------



## John Price

I see one post. Post more.


----------



## John Price

I'm working in a Michelin kitchen right now, toiling away, hours after hours, days after days. My hopes and dreams are nowhere to be found as I scale and portion salmon after salmon, shelling pods after pods of broad beans.

My body is calling for maintenance nightly when I hit the sack. I need to eat more, put in a little more weight training, need a little massage to sort out the neck and the lower back. My home life, it's a f***ing disaster, like all cooks. The closing thing I have to a father is the menacing figure prancing around at the pass, barking commands and bollockings when needed. He won't have the time to listen to my shit, because all the other cooks around me are in the same shit. Some have come from council houses, some are recovering addicts, one has been in jail. There's only one guy who has a still happily-married parents, and he's the Cordon Bleu-graduating white boy who helps on the larder section.

Sometimes I look out the tiny window and I can see people walking around the streets, enjoying the sunlight, while I'm here, questioning my dedication to this art as I rotate stock in the cool room, getting frost bitten, but the fear of the chef stops me from stepping outside to warm up. When a waitress walks in to clear plates, I sometimes would look up just in time to see a beautiful room full of happily-fed and merrily drunk people. They actually look happy, like, what the f***? How can anyone be as happy as our diners are? I have a f***ing deadbeat father living on the other side of the planet, calling me up for money once every six months. Friends, women, any kind of company, I can only dream about. The closest thing to feeling any kind of joy I get is those rare moments when I walk through the dining room near the end of service to get some coffee for everyone, and there will be a few diners, left, idly sampling those little petite fours that we've painstakingly ensured are all perfectly round, identical and just plain delicious. Then, one of them will stop the conversation they're having with their company, look up from their food and say, 'thank you chef. this is delicious', and making the previous 14-hours of sweat and tears kind of worthwhile.

My question is, how did you deal with it? How the f*** did you deal with all the bullshit, Gordon? Because 'thank you chef' is nice and all. Very nice in fact, that sometimes I have to hold back the tears and let them lose in the cobweb-filled staff toilet like a f***ing degenerate, crying over a compliment because it was the closing thing to being happy in months.'Thank you chef' doesn't end my mother's misery and help her deal with my little sister's whoring ways. 'Thank you chef' doesn't make my dad grow some balls and start taking charge of his life. 'Thank you chef' didn't help your brother stop being a junky and lifted your family from poverty. It doesn't f***ing help any of us in the grand scheme of things, for heaven's sake, so you tell me, Gordon. Whatever you tell me, I'll listen.


----------



## John Price

[–]_Gordon_Ramsay 6876 points 3 years agox3 

That's an amazing question.

First of all, I've been in your shoes, and what you need to do is take a break.

So I came out of my training in Paris, after getting my ass kicked in some of the best restaurants in the world. I took some time off, and got aboard a boat, and was a private chef on a yacht. And those 6-9 months off allowed me to regenerate.

I'd run myself into the ground, as you described.

Cooking at this level is so intense. So don't give up. Be honest with yourself, and take a month out.

Now if that month out - just stepping back - if there's one thing I've taught my young chefs today it's to work hard, and not get disillusioned with the bigger picture.

That's the most important thing about cooking - you may be working down the road for me here in Atlantic City, but you could travel the world and still get a job in the kitchen, and still get time off in the same time. So that's what i would suggest, stepping back for a month, shutting everything down, and then starting up again in 4 or 5 week's time.

Listen - if you send me your resume, I could look at putting you into one of the restaurants as a work experience, if you want to see something different, in order to make sure you don't come off the rails, to see something different, to create that level of interest.

Never give up. But don't be scared to take a break. I did it myself, traveled the world, through Sardinia, Sicily, and had the most amazing time, and what i learned after that experience was that I could do in 1 hour on a boat what i was doing in 14-15 hours in the professional kitchen. It confirms what you've learned, when you walk into a new establishment. It shows how strong you are.


----------



## John Price

@darko

Kyrie Irving - Wikipedia

*Early life*

Irving was born on March 23, 1992 in Melbourne, Australia, to American parents.[1]


----------



## Mantis

Shut the f*** up Mike


----------



## John Price

Mantis said:


> Shut the **** up Mike




u get rdr2


----------



## PullHard

hey gang!


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Eternal Sunshine said:


> hey gang!



HBD!


----------



## PullHard

thanks buddej


----------



## irunthepeg

*Things we now know about Marko Dano*

- will be a 1st line winger
- will be a 50-70 point player that is a beast on the PP
- will have a higher career high in points than Ladd (63 points)
- by NO means projects to be a 3rd liner
- wouldn't trade him straight up for Drouin
- Drouin has maybe a little more talent than Dano (but not much)
- has waaaay more pure skill than a Gallagher
- Danos iq and skillset is elite
- his vision is top notch
- his skill set is phenomal
- he is a very elusive player with great stick skills and vision
- is a point producer, very consistently. And this is proven over time
- will have a Marchessault like revival​


----------



## Deficient Mode

Eternal Sunshine said:


> thanks buddej




Happy Birthday ES


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## PullHard

Hood morning


----------



## John Price

@darko were you aware Kyrie Irving was from MElbourne


----------



## darko

HFBCommenter said:


> @darko were you aware Kyrie Irving was from MElbourne




Yes. His old man was playing ball in Australia when Kyrie was born.


----------



## Mantis

HFBCommenter said:


> u get rdr2



Yes. Yes I did


----------



## John Price

*Religious/Political talk belongs in here. Post at your own risk, don't let your feelings get hurt. Come prepared as there is plenty of debate.*


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Whats worst a testimony from your homey
Tables turn quick I told you not to f*** with tony


----------



## John Price

It's me Racial Slur
It's me Racial Slur
While we do our thing gimme sick fee Racial Slur
Love to take a picture Racial Slur this is history Racial Slur
I'm used to gettin' money you can miss me Racial Slur


----------



## John Price

@H3ckt1k


----------



## John Price

how to hustle Racial Slur


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Lease a Lamborghini for your p***y rate
Life is just a p***y race
Snatch a bitch take her back to your place
Next mournin' I can tell you how the p***y taste
I got expensive taste


----------



## John Price

To all the love ones I leave behind
At least they cant see me cry
And I ask when someone wants to be me, why?

Thought having everything would ease my mind
If you could read my mind
My god I'm scarred
I have tattooed tears of joy


----------



## John Price




----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

I also once accidentally implied on here that I have an uber driver fetish. I didn’t actually fully know what the word meant at the time...I just wanna clarify that no, I do not actually have an uber driver fetish.


----------



## John Price

Swedish Puck Mafia said:


> I also once accidentally implied on here that I have an uber driver fetish. I didn’t actually fully know what the word meant at the time...I just wanna clarify that no, I do not actually have an uber driver fetish.


----------



## Mantis

Shut the f*** up Mike. Rick Ross sucks ass.


----------



## Mantis

Did you guys enjoy watching the Grey Cup













Jk noone cares about CFL


----------



## PullHard

kis s


----------



## irunthepeg

you got your chips

and you got your pepis


----------



## John Price

buttcoin


----------



## PullHard

hey hey , who here is eating chips and eating pepis


----------



## John Price




----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Romaine lettuce is crazy, but I just had cottage cheese a week after the sell-by date.


----------



## John Price

@mymerlincat explain your reluctance to use the word Redskins even though multiple high school teams keep the name without issue


----------



## John Price

wft  

are you FREAKING kidding me


----------



## John Price

"Woke football team"


----------



## John Price

SAD.


----------



## John Price

Scott Soshnick, Michael Barr and Eben Novy-Williams discuss a host of issues related to the business of sports, including the technical problems that affected the Tiger Woods-Phil Mickelson pay-per-view event. Turner said it would issue refunds for those who paid $19.99 to stream the match play event. Other carriers, including Comcast, Charter and Cox also said they would issue refunds. Also discussed on the podcast is the new labor contract between the National Lacrosse League and its players, and whether it’s actually a good thing for the future of the league and sport. Also talked about is the death of Houston Texans owner Bob McNair. Hosts: Scott Soshnick, Michael Barr and Eben Novy-Williams Producer: Colin Tipton


----------



## John Price

*Your New Episodes*

*Your New Episodes*



"The cars they are a changin' "
11/27/2018 • 01:20:19



Facet Wealth Engineering with Gorkem Sevinc
11/27/2018 • 01:00:37



Monday Morning Podcast 11-26-18
11/26/2018 • 58:35



Rodgers Recession, Tiger vs. Phil, 'Creed 2', and Week 13 Lines with Cousin Sal | The Bill Simmons Podcast (Ep. 447)
11/26/2018 • 01:43:13



Risky Biz Soap Box: MITRE ATT&CK Matrix, misconfigured security controls, attack sim and more!
11/24/2018 • 35:01


----------



## John Price

*Your New Episodes*

*Your New Episodes*



Slack Messaging Architecture with Keith Adams
11/28/2018 • 01:01:58



The NBA's Best Players Through 20 Games With Ryen Russillo | The Bill Simmons Podcast (Ep. 448)
11/28/2018 • 01:37:14



Risky Business #522 -- Alex Stamos co-hosts the show, reflects on Snowden disclosures
11/27/2018



Real or fake?
11/27/2018 • 22:52



"The cars they are a changin' "
11/27/2018 • 01:20:19



Monday Morning Podcast 11-26-18
11/26/2018 • 58:35


----------



## John Price

Eagles, not Redskins, only NFL team to contact police about latest arrest of Reuben Foster (usatoday.com)
submitted an hour ago by King_BronSexual to r/nfl

72 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## John Price

Netflix orders live-action Cowboy Bebop TV series (ew.com)
submitted 9 hours ago by thomasp003 to r/television

1455 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## John Price

Google employees: We no longer believe the company places values over profits (cnbc.com)
submitted 7 hours ago by hawkilt to r/news

1290 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## John Price

[Post Sports] Bruce Allen masterminded the decision to claim Reuben Foster, an NFL official with knowledge of the Redskins' deliberations said, adding that the front office was far from unanimous about the idea.(twitter.com)
submitted 4 hours ago by Dick_in_bae_Mutombo to r/Redskins

13 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## John Price

280 comments
save
give gold



Lynden Gooch scores yet AGAIN for Sunderland in League One. He now has 6 goals and 8 assists in 19 appearances on the year. Great goal as well. (twitter.com)
submitted 16 hours ago by jwalk2925 to r/ussoccer
80 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

^ spam


----------



## John Price

Who gives a f*** if we take advantage of the 49ers tanking (self.Redskins)
submitted an hour ago by chipcross to r/Redskins

1 comment
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## John Price

646
Kliff Kingsbury apparently at USC right now after USC OC Tee Martin was fired. (self.CFB)
submitted 17 hours ago by Wurst_Law to r/CFB

412 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## John Price

The Sports Media Hates the Redskins (self.Redskins)
submitted 12 hours ago by adrianjose1898 to r/Redskins

11 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## John Price

What is up with /r/nfl Redskins posters? (self.Redskins)
submitted 7 hours ago by Mr_Find_Value to r/Redskins

11 comments
save
give gold
report
crosspost


----------



## Sega Dreamcast

Amber Shinsel


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Terms of Service Trademarks Privacy Policy ©2018 Bloomberg L.P. All Rights Reserved
Careers Made in NYC Advertise Ad Choices Contact Us Help


----------



## John Price

Amber Shinsel


----------



## John Price

This is a huge disparity. There’s an increasing influx of bootcamp grads entering the tech field. It’s more crucial than ever to emphasize reading source code. As Brandon Bloom wrote:


----------



## John Price

The first time I tried to read code was a disaster.
I was learning Sinatra at the time and wanted to better understand what was under the hood. Yet, I had no idea where to start. I found the repo on Github and picked a file at random. No joke.
I figured I could spend the afternoon studying it and have a solid grasp on its capabilities by dinner. After all, reading my own code was easy enough, how could this be any different?
We all know where this is going. Suffice it to say, it felt like I was smacking my head against a wall of text.


----------



## John Price

*Useless Thread MDCCXLVII: •trishSTRATUSàppréc1àt1ônTHRÊAD(t1mêTÖrôckANDrôll)•*

Discussion in 'The Lounge' started by HFBCommenter, Sep 14, 2018.
View Users: View Users
Watch ThreadIgnore Thread
Page 33 of 33


----------



## John Price

still can't believe a moderator would take a partisan stance and call the Redskins "WFT"  

Your job as a moderator is to be impartial and moderate the forums. You can't take a stance


----------



## Mantis

Shut the f*** up Mike. Jesus Christ.


----------



## John Price

Share on Twitter
Share on LinkedInShare on RedditShare on Google+E-mail
Scott Soshnick, Michael Barr and Eben Novy-Williams discuss a host of issues related to the business of sports, including the technical problems that affected the Tiger Woods-Phil Mickelson pay-per-view event. Turner said it would issue refunds for those who paid $19.99 to stream the match play event. Other carriers, including Comcast, Charter and Cox also said they would issue refunds. Also discussed on the podcast is the new labor contract between the National Lacrosse League and its players, and whether it’s actually a good thing for the future of the league and sport. Also talked about is the death of Houston Texans owner Bob McNair. Hosts: Scott Soshnick, Michael Barr and Eben Novy-Williams Producer: Colin Tipton


----------



## John Price

Mantis said:


> Shut the **** up Mike. Jesus Christ.




Only nerds watch Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## John Price

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## John Price

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## John Price

Scott Soshnick, Michael Barr and Eben Novy-Williams discuss a host of issues related to the business of sports, including the rising valuations of Major League Soccer teams. Atlanta United is, according to Forbes, worth a league-leading $330 million, followed by the LA Galaxy and Seattle Sounders. Also discussed is the NCAA’s reversal of its decision regarding an athlete whose parents disowned her, prompting friends to start a GoFundMe page that has amassed more than $100,000 in donations. The trio also discusses Amazon’s interest in the regional sports networks being sold by Disney as part of its $71 billion asset purchase from Fox. Hosts: Scott Soshnick, Michael Barr and Eben Novy-Williams Producer: Bob Bragg


----------



## John Price

Google Podcasts - Men In Blazers


----------



## PanthersPens62

@HFBCommenter dropping serious knowledge this morning!


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> @HFBCommenter dropping serious knowledge this morning!


----------



## John Price

*bill hillgrove*


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> @HFBCommenter dropping serious knowledge this morning!



Pitt Announces Bill Hillgrove Bobblehead Giveaway Presented by UPMC - University of Pittsburgh


----------



## John Price

https://www.dkpittsburghsports.com/2018/10/18/hillgrove-bobblehead-pitt/


----------



## John Price

Bill Hillgrove's bobblehead will talk at Virginia Tech game


----------



## John Price

15 dollars !!!

Pittsburgh Panthers Bill Hillgrove Bobblehead (SGA 11-10-18) New/Never Opened | eBay


----------



## John Price

Bill Hillgrove - Pittsburgh Panthers RARE Bobblehead (SGA 11-10-18) NEVER OPENED | eBay


----------



## John Price

Celebrating 25 years of making the call


----------



## John Price

Bill Hillgrove - Wikipedia


----------



## John Price

remember that guy who does the radio with Hillgrove for Pitt basketball

DICK GROAT


----------



## John Price

DICK GOAT


----------



## John Price

No SEXUAL INNUENDO INTENDED


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Bill Hillgrove


----------



## John Price

@PanthersPens62 Jimmy CEFALO on the radio


----------



## John Price

this is MIAMI DOLPHINS RADIO


----------



## John Price

JACK FLEMING


----------



## John Price

STEELERS RADIO ON THE AIR


----------



## John Price

Beautiful day to be a mountaineer


----------



## John Price

Jack FlemingBornFebruary 3, 1923
Morgantown, West VirginiaDiedJanuary 3, 2001 (aged 77)
Pittsburgh, PennsylvaniaOccupationSportscasterYears active1947–1996
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*Leo W.* "*Jack*" *Fleming Jr.* (February 3, 1923 – January 3, 2001) was an American sports announcer for the National Football League's Pittsburgh Steelers and the National Basketball Association's Chicago Bulls in professional sports, and also the West Virginia Mountaineers football and basketball teams. One of his most famous calls was for the Steelers in 1972, on the "Immaculate Reception".


----------



## John Price

Jack Fleming
Born February 3, 1923
Morgantown, West Virginia
Died January 3, 2001 (aged 77)
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
Occupation Sportscaster
Years active 1947–1996
Leo W. "Jack" Fleming Jr. (February 3, 1923 – January 3, 2001) was an American sports announcer for the National Football League's Pittsburgh Steelers and the National Basketball Association's Chicago Bulls in professional sports, and also the West Virginia Mountaineers football and basketball teams. One of his most famous calls was for the Steelers in 1972, on the "Immaculate Reception".


----------



## John Price

Jack Fleming, also known as the "Voice of the Mountaineers", served as the school's football and basketball announcer during the periods 1947–1959, 1962–1969, and 1974–1996. Some of Fleming's more memorable calls include calls on Rod Thorn, Major Harris, Jeff Hostetler, Will Drewery, the infamous "Flutie Sack" in 1984, Pat Randolph, Robert Walker's game-winning touchdown run against Miami in 1993, Ed Hill's game-winning touchdown catch against Boston College in 1993, and Amos Zereoué.[2]


----------



## John Price

Hang onto your hats, here come the Steelers out of the huddle. Terry Bradshaw at the controls. Twenty-two seconds remaining. And this crowd is standing. And Bradshaw, back and looking again Bradshaw....running out of the pocket, looking for somebody to throw to, fires it downfield, and there's a collision! It's caught out of the air! The ball is pulled in by Franco Harris! Harris is going for a touchdown for Pittsburgh! Harris is going...5 seconds left on the clock. Franco Harris pulled in the football, I don't even know where he came from!


----------



## John Price

YOU ARE LOOKING LIVE


----------



## John Price

finish


----------



## John Price

tis


----------



## John Price

thread


----------



## John Price

right


----------



## John Price

now


----------



## John Price

Useless Thread MDCCXLVII: •trishSTRATUSàppréc1àt1ônTHRÊAD(t1mêTÖrôckANDrôll)•
Discussion in 'The Lounge' started by HFBCommenter, Sep 14, 2018.
Ended Nov 28, 2018. 

2 months and 14 days.


----------

